# NEWMEN EVOLUTION SL (Aluminium) Felgen



## MG (25. Januar 2017)

Hier geht es um unsere NEWMEN EVOLUTION SL Aluminium Felgen - von XC bis DH


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2017)

... dann bin ich hier ja richtig...

Das die Felgen mit 32 Löchern kommen habe ich ja im andren Thread schon gelesen. Denkt ihr auch über 40 mm Innenweite nach? Vorzugsweise in 26 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (25. Januar 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... dann bin ich hier ja richtig...
> 
> Das die Felgen mit 32 Löchern kommen habe ich ja im andren Thread schon gelesen. Denkt ihr auch über 40 mm Innenweite nach? Vorzugsweise in 26 Zoll


Was willst Du für Reifen fahren?
Vermutlich 2,8" aufwärts, oder?
Wenn ja, aus welchem Grund .... wenn ich mal ganz frech fragen darf?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2017)

... darfst Du 

3.0 wären das Wunschformat. Ich möchte die Vorteile des Fatbikes mit den Vorteilen des "normalMtbs" kombinieren. Den Komfort und Grip der Dicken mit dem geringeren Gewicht und geringeren Rollwiederstand der Schmalen. Naja, so jedenfalls der Wunsch  ( und ausserdem: weil ich es will)

Die Hersteller haben uns erst 27.5 in den Kopp geredet, machen daraus dann Plus und rudern jetzt auf 2.8 zurück - mein Wunsch wäre (als für mich logische Konsequenz) 26+ mit 3.0er Reifen - naja, wird wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben


----------



## MG (26. Januar 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... darfst Du
> 
> 3.0 wären das Wunschformat. Ich möchte die Vorteile des Fatbikes mit den Vorteilen des "normalMtbs" kombinieren. Den Komfort und Grip der Dicken mit dem geringeren Gewicht und geringeren Rollwiederstand der Schmalen. Naja, so jedenfalls der Wunsch  ( und ausserdem: weil ich es will)
> 
> Die Hersteller haben uns erst 27.5 in den Kopp geredet, machen daraus dann Plus und rudern jetzt auf 2.8 zurück - mein Wunsch wäre (als für mich logische Konsequenz) 26+ mit 3.0er Reifen - naja, wird wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben


Verstehe. 
Momentan ist es so, dass b+ eher wieder auf dem Rückzug ist und wir deshalb noch keine 40mm oder gar 45mm Felge haben. Wir beobachten aber weiterhin den Markt und reagieren falls sich das wieder ändern sollte (was ich allerdings nicht glaube).
Dann brauchst Du ja auch noch 26“ … was ja eigentlich „tot“ ist, was das ganze nochmal schwieriger macht. Die Chancen auf eine 40mm Felge in 26“ stehen deshalb nicht sonderlich gut … tut mir leid.


----------



## Pintie (26. Januar 2017)

das 26+ mit 3" war auch lange mein Traum... aber irgendwann sieht man ein das die Marketing abteilungen am Ende Gewinnen. 

Denke es wird auf Dauer eher auf Bikes rauslaufen in denen man 29" oder 27,5+ verbauen kann.

Und nach meinen tests mit + Reifen bin ich jetzt auch wieder bei 2,4" gelandet. Komme ich am Ende doch besser damit zurecht. 


Mein Aktueller wunsch sind Felgen mit ca 35mm innenweite, 32 Loch und am liebsten aus Carbon.


----------



## MG (26. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte früher auch, dass breiter besser ist und noch breiter noch besser.
Allerdings hat sich das nach ausführlichen Tests ganz schnell geändert ....
.... kurz und knapp:
(Zu) breite Reifen / Felgen sind nicht unbedingt die Lösung wenn man auf der Suche nach Grip und Komfort ist.
Außerdem geht es ja nicht nur um Grip und Komfort, sondern es geht ja auch noch um andere Eigenschaften ...


----------



## sasch12 (26. Januar 2017)

hey Michi,

lässt Du mich / uns an diesen Gedanken teilnehmen ?!
wo siehst Du denn die "perfekte" Breite bei Reifen und Felge oder speziell auch beim Plus-Format ?
aktuell wollt ich eben auch mal mit 2,8" Reifen etwas "spielen"  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Verstehe.
> Momentan ist es so, dass b+ eher wieder auf dem Rückzug ist und wir deshalb noch keine 40mm oder gar 45mm Felge haben. Wir beobachten aber weiterhin den Markt und reagieren falls sich das wieder ändern sollte (was ich allerdings nicht glaube).
> Dann brauchst Du ja auch noch 26“ … was ja eigentlich „tot“ ist, was das ganze nochmal schwieriger macht. Die Chancen auf eine 40mm Felge in 26“ stehen deshalb nicht sonderlich gut … tut mir leid.



Tja, das ist genau das Problem: alle beobachten den Markt und reagieren dann. Evtl. könnte man ja mal agieren und lässt die Anderen dann reagieren 

Egal, trotzdem Danke für Deine Antwort und noch viel Erfolg mit Deiner neuen Firma


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2017)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> aber irgendwann sieht man ein das die Marketing abteilungen am Ende Gewinnen.




... traurig, aber wahr...


----------



## MG (26. Januar 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Tja, das ist genau das Problem: alle beobachten den Markt und reagieren dann. Evtl. könnte man ja mal agieren und lässt die Anderen dann reagieren
> 
> Egal, trotzdem Danke für Deine Antwort und noch viel Erfolg mit Deiner neuen Firma


Das Problem: selbst wenn wir Felgen machen würden, dann gibt es keine ordentlichen Reifen in 26x3,00" ... und wenn es Reifen geben würde, dann gibt es keine Rahmen und Gabeln dafür.
Abgesehen davon halte ich nichts von Reifen die breiter als allerallerhöchstens 70mm sind.
Grip holt man über das Profil und über die Gummimischung und Komfort über die (gedämpfte) Federung des Fahrwerks.
Zu breite Reifen haben mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Das Problem: selbst wenn wir Felgen machen würden, dann gibt es keine ordentlichen Reifen in 26x3,00" ... und wenn es Reifen geben würde, dann gibt es keine Rahmen und Gabeln dafür.




... da hast Du (leider) recht...


----------



## Pintie (26. Januar 2017)

ist erstaunlich was alles in eine 26" Lyrik passt  Problem kommt dann als erstes in Form der Gabelbrücke bei maximalen Federweg...


----------



## Affekopp (27. Januar 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Ich dachte früher auch, dass breiter besser ist und noch breiter noch besser.
> Allerdings hat sich das nach ausführlichen Tests ganz schnell geändert ....
> .... kurz und knapp:
> (Zu) breite Reifen / Felgen sind nicht unbedingt die Lösung wenn man auf der Suche nach Grip und Komfort ist.
> Außerdem geht es ja nicht nur um Grip und Komfort, sondern es geht ja auch noch um andere Eigenschaften ...



Diese Entwicklung lässt sich in der Bike Branche in den letzten Jahren sehr stark beobachten. 

Erst der Trend ins EXTREME, jedoch sättigt sich der Markt dann binnen 1-2 Jahren meist wieder auf einem gesunden Mittelmaß.


----------



## MichiP (27. Januar 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Ich dachte früher auch, dass breiter besser ist und noch breiter noch besser.
> Allerdings hat sich das nach ausführlichen Tests ganz schnell geändert ....
> *.... kurz und knapp:*
> (Zu) breite Reifen / Felgen sind nicht unbedingt die Lösung wenn man auf der Suche nach Grip und Komfort ist.
> Außerdem geht es ja nicht nur um Grip und Komfort, sondern es geht ja auch noch um andere Eigenschaften ...



Ich denke viele würden auch gerne die *lange Version* hören


----------



## Affekopp (27. Januar 2017)

Da ich die Meinung/Erfahrungen schätze, würde es mich auch interessieren welche Kombinationen @MG empfiehlt.  

Was macht den bei den gängigen Ref_ifengrössen 2.1 / 2.3 / 2.5 am meisten Sinn, bzw. wo fängt der Unsinn nach oben/unten an?_


----------



## Thebike69 (27. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte vorn gerne 30-33mm Innenbreite für 2.3-2.6er Bereifung 
Hinten 28-30 für 2.3-2.35 
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (27. Januar 2017)

... und mich würde interessieren was die ideale Reifenbreite für die "EVOLUTION SL X.A.25" ist? Bzw. 2.35er Reifen [ETRTO: 60] noch empfohlen werden können, falls der Fokus auf niedrigem Gewicht liegt.

Breiter Reifen werden definitiv nicht montiert.


----------



## toby.hornung (29. Januar 2017)

Servus,
möchte mir gerne einen LRS mit den "EVOLUTION SL X.A.25 27,5" aufbauen.
Leider finde ich nirgends die ERD um die Speichenlänge zu berechnen.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen?

Gruß
Toby


----------



## MG (30. Januar 2017)

toby.hornung schrieb:


> Servus,
> möchte mir gerne einen LRS mit den "EVOLUTION SL X.A.25 27,5" aufbauen.
> Leider finde ich nirgends die ERD um die Speichenlänge zu berechnen.
> Könnt ihr mir da helfen?
> ...


Erscheint demnächst auf unserer HP.
Vorab hier aber schon mal die Info für die EVOLUTION SL X.A.25 27,5" .... ETD ist 562mm.
Bei der errechneten Speichenlänge bitte unbedingt noch 2mm je Speiche für die washer mit dazu rechnen.
Die Felge ist aber nicht für den Einsatzzweck vorgesehen den ich auf Deinem Profilbild sehe ....


----------



## toby.hornung (30. Januar 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Erscheint demnächst auf unserer HP.
> Vorab hier aber schon mal die Info für die EVOLUTION SL X.A.25 27,5" .... ETD ist 562mm.
> Bei der errechneten Speichenlänge bitte unbedingt noch 2mm je Speiche für die washer mit dazu rechnen.
> Die Felge ist aber nicht für den Einsatzzweck vorgesehen den ich auf Deinem Profilbild sehe ....



Super, danke. 
Wollte mir damit einen LRS für mein Trail-Hardtail mit 130mm Federweg aufbauen. Also keine großen Sprünge oder so.
Ein Abstecher auf einen Pumptrack oder mal eine technische XC-Strecke sollte doch mit den Felgen möglich sein, oder?


----------



## Baitman (31. Januar 2017)

Habe gerade mit Newmen telefoniert.

Geplanter Versand der Alufelgen ab 01.03.. Ab KW 10 sollten die Felgen bei den Händlern verfügbar sein.


----------



## MG (31. Januar 2017)

toby.hornung schrieb:


> Super, danke.
> Wollte mir damit einen LRS für mein Trail-Hardtail mit 130mm Federweg aufbauen. Also keine großen Sprünge oder so.
> Ein Abstecher auf einen Pumptrack oder mal eine technische XC-Strecke sollte doch mit den Felgen möglich sein, oder?


... sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## Deleted 101478 (4. Februar 2017)

hallo michi
konnte nirgens eine info darüber finden ob es die 30er felge auch in 26" mit 32 loch geben wird
gruss aus der schweiz
andreas


----------



## toby.hornung (4. Februar 2017)

Werden denn die Unterlegscheiben und Nippel direkt mit den Felgen mitgeliefert oder muss man die extra bestellen?
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Tobias


----------



## MG (5. Februar 2017)

bikespammer schrieb:


> hallo michi
> konnte nirgens eine info darüber finden ob es die 30er felge auch in 26" mit 32 loch geben wird
> gruss aus der schweiz
> andreas


Puhhhh .... 26" ist quasi ausgestorben.
Klar, es gibt noch einen Markt für Felgen. 
Allerdings weiß kein Mensch wie lange noch ....
... wobei es ja auch noch eine Zielgruppe an Menschen (nämlich Jugendliche) mit einer Körpergröße gibt, die eine Laufradgröße zwischen 24" und 27,5" benötigen.
Allerdings fahren diese zu 99,9% nur sehr günstige Räder und sind somit auch wieder "raus".
Momentan können wir nicht abschätzen was mit 26" passiert.


----------



## MG (5. Februar 2017)

toby.hornung schrieb:


> Werden denn die Unterlegscheiben und Nippel direkt mit den Felgen mitgeliefert oder muss man die extra bestellen?
> Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
> 
> Tobias


Die washer sind extra.
Denn die washer kannst Du immer wieder verwenden und wenn du mal ne neue Felge benötigen solltest wären die washer (wenn sie bei der Felge immer dabei wären) für die Katz.
Die washer gibt es in Päckchen zu je 35 Stück und zu 500 Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (5. Februar 2017)

leider hast du vermutlich recht, 
aber z.b. in meinen alten Liteville Rahmen passt kein 27.5
danke für deine Antwort und eine gute Zeit
Andreas


----------



## Gunnar98 (10. Februar 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Die washer sind extra.
> Denn die washer kannst Du immer wieder verwenden und wenn du mal ne neue Felge benötigen solltest wären die washer (wenn sie bei der Felge immer dabei wären) für die Katz.
> Die washer gibt es in Päckchen zu je 35 Stück und zu 500 Stück.


Also sind diese auch nicht bei dem Gewicht der Felgen dabei? Was wiegen die denn nochmals extra?
Sind die Felgen dann auch dauerhaltbar auf dem XC-Rad? Nach einer Rennsaison haben meine ZTR Crest schon ganz ordentlich gelitten...


----------



## MG (10. Februar 2017)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Also sind diese auch nicht bei dem Gewicht der Felgen dabei? Was wiegen die denn nochmals extra?
> Sind die Felgen dann auch dauerhaltbar auf dem XC-Rad? Nach einer Rennsaison haben meine ZTR Crest schon ganz ordentlich gelitten...


1- Wegen der Haltbarkeit der Felgen auf Deinem XC Rad brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken zu machen.
2- Ein washer wiegt 0,32g = 9g pro Laufrad ... sollte verschmerzbar sein


----------



## Quechua (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo Michi,

da ich evtl einzelne LR untereinander kombinieren werde - sind die Logos auf den Felgen entfernbar? 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MG (15. Februar 2017)

Quechua" data-source="post: 14355760"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> da ich evtl einzelne LR untereinander kombinieren werde - sind die Logos auf den Felgen entfernbar?
> 
> ...


Irgendwie bekommt man die Dinger sicher ab .... wir testen das mal aus und geben Dir dann Bescheid.
Wer jetzt schon eine Idee hat ... lasst es uns wissen.
ACHTUNG: Es sind keine normalen Aufkleber sondern waterslide decals.


----------



## Vincy (17. Februar 2017)

Warum liefert ihr nicht gleich parallel welche ohne Decals aus?
Erspart euch auch einen aufwändigen und teuren Arbeitsschritt.


----------



## MG (17. Februar 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Warum liefert ihr nicht gleich parallel welche ohne Decals aus?
> Erspart euch auch einen aufwändigen und teuren Arbeitsschritt.


Eins nach dem anderen ... dafür hätten wir doppelt so viele Teile im Lager  ... und dazu am Besten noch alles in 32L .... das wäre dann x4 ...


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2017)

... und in 26 Zoll


----------



## MG (18. Februar 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und in 26 Zoll


.... Du wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toby.hornung (18. Februar 2017)

Felgen sind geordert. Werden denn die Unterlegscheiben zeitgleich mit den Felgen in den Handel kommen?


----------



## MG (18. Februar 2017)

toby.hornung schrieb:


> Felgen sind geordert. Werden denn die Unterlegscheiben zeitgleich mit den Felgen in den Handel kommen?


Ja natürlich. 
Kommen demnächst auf die HP.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. Februar 2017)

Benötigt man für die Unterlegscheiben spezielle Nippel?


----------



## MG (24. Februar 2017)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Benötigt man für die Unterlegscheiben spezielle Nippel?


Ja, die Sapim Polyax. 
Diese haben die genau passende Form zu unseren washern, bzw. sind unsere washer genau auf die Form der Sapim Polyax zugeschnitten.
Tipp:
Am Besten die Sapim Polyax double square verwenden. Diese haben an der Hinterseite einen Vierkant was die Montage erlrichtert.
Ach ja, den Sapim double square in 16mm nehmen (es gibt verschiedene Nippel Längen).


----------



## Bildbrecher (10. März 2017)

Hallo Michi, für wann sind die 29" Felgen mit 32 Loch geplant?


----------



## MG (15. März 2017)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Hallo Michi, für wann sind die 29" Felgen mit 32 Loch geplant?


Zur Eurobike 2017.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon87 (15. März 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Die washer sind extra.
> Denn die washer kannst Du immer wieder verwenden und wenn du mal ne neue Felge benötigen solltest wären die washer (wenn sie bei der Felge immer dabei wären) für die Katz.
> Die washer gibt es in Päckchen zu je 35 Stück und zu 500 Stück.



Hallo, die Felgen sind ja mittlerweile verfügbar, aber wo bekomme ich denn jetzt die MG Washer her, bzw. ab wann sind diese denn verfügbar?
Gruß


----------



## MG (15. März 2017)

leon87 schrieb:


> Hallo, die Felgen sind ja mittlerweile verfügbar, aber wo bekomme ich denn jetzt die MG Washer her, bzw. ab wann sind diese denn verfügbar?
> Gruß


Auch die washer sind verfügbar.


----------



## Baitman (21. März 2017)

Warum bekommt dann mein LR Bauer die Auskunft bei euch das die einzelnen Felgen erst Ende April verfügbar sind?


----------



## MG (21. März 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Warum bekommt dann mein LR Bauer die Auskunft bei euch das die einzelnen Felgen erst Ende April verfügbar sind?


Die Carbonfelgen, richtig?
Die Alufelgen sind lieferbar.


----------



## Baitman (22. März 2017)

Nein, die Alufelgen... Er hat sogar eine Bestellung per Nachnahme aufgegeben, um nicht so lange in Vorkasse zu gehen.

Lt. seiner Bestätigung wären die Alulaufräder lieferbar aber die einzelnen Alufelgen erst Ende April...


----------



## MG (22. März 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Nein, die Alufelgen... Er hat sogar eine Bestellung per Nachnahme aufgegeben, um nicht so lange in Vorkasse zu gehen.
> 
> Lt. seiner Bestätigung wären die Alulaufräder lieferbar aber die einzelnen Alufelgen erst Ende April...


Ruf uns heute Nachmittag einfach kurz an.


----------



## storck-riesen (29. März 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekommt man die Dinger sicher ab .... wir testen das mal aus und geben Dir dann Bescheid.



Test beendet?


----------



## schnitti (4. April 2017)

Guten Morgen,
ich überlege aktuell einen 29"-Laufradsatz mit der EVOLUTION SL A.30 aufzubauen. Ich bin mir allerdings unsicher, ob das Laufrad mit 28 Speichen auch stabil und steif genug wird. Der geplante Einsatzbereich ist Trail/Allmountain und ich bringe fahrfertig so knapp 86 kg auf die Waage. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich aktuell mit der Verfügbarkeit der Felge aus? Und gibt es auch schon eine Angabe zur ERD?
Danke und Gruß, Schnitti


----------



## midge (14. April 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekommt man die Dinger sicher ab .... wir testen das mal aus und geben Dir dann Bescheid.
> Wer jetzt schon eine Idee hat ... lasst es uns wissen.
> ACHTUNG: Es sind keine normalen Aufkleber sondern waterslide decals.





storck-riesen schrieb:


> Test beendet?



Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, die türkis/blau/grauen (gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Aufnahmen in Naturlicht? bisher konnte ich nicht herausfinden welche Farben das tatsächlich sind) Aufdrucke halten mich noch vom Kauf ab…


----------



## coastalwolf (15. April 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Ja, die Sapim Polyax.
> Diese haben die genau passende Form zu unseren washern, bzw. sind unsere washer genau auf die Form der Sapim Polyax zugeschnitten.
> ...



@MG Ich muss diesen alten Beitrag nochmals rausziehen. Wieviel muss ich denn auf das ERD-Mass aufgrund der Washer addieren bei der Berechnung der Speichenlängen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toby.hornung (15. April 2017)

lvhdds schrieb:


> @MG Ich muss diesen alten Beitrag nochmals rausziehen. Wieviel muss ich denn auf das ERD-Mass aufgrund der Washer addieren bei der Berechnung der Speichenlängen?



Ich habe die Speichen ganz normal berechnet und anschließend 2 mm addiert. Hat mit den 14 mm Nippel super funktioniert, die 16 mm Nippel wurden aber auch schon empfohlen.


----------



## MG (18. April 2017)

lvhdds schrieb:


> @MG Ich muss diesen alten Beitrag nochmals rausziehen. Wieviel muss ich denn auf das ERD-Mass aufgrund der Washer addieren bei der Berechnung der Speichenlängen?


+2mm


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (18. April 2017)

@MG wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht der EVOLUTION SL X.A.25 Felge aus, könnt ihr die 398 Gramm bei den 29 Zoll halten, oder riskiere ich, dass ich die Felgen "unverbauter" Dinge retournieren muss, da schwerer als angegeben? ;-)

Die Decal-Frage würde mich natürlich auch interessieren, top, dass bei den Straight Pull Naben (anderer Thread) der Kleber leicht entfernbar ist, schön, wenn bei den Felgen eine ähnliche Lösung bestehen würde...


----------



## MG (19. April 2017)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> @MG wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht der EVOLUTION SL X.A.25 Felge aus, könnt ihr die 398 Gramm bei den 29 Zoll halten, oder riskiere ich, dass ich die Felgen "unverbauter" Dinge retournieren muss, da schwerer als angegeben? ;-)
> 
> Die Decal-Frage würde mich natürlich auch interessieren, top, dass bei den Straight Pull Naben (anderer Thread) der Kleber leicht entfernbar ist, schön, wenn bei den Felgen eine ähnliche Lösung bestehen würde...


Das Gewicht passt ... aber logischerweise gibt es wie bei jedem Bauteil kleine Toleranz Schwankungen.
Du wirst zufrieden sein


----------



## carlown (28. April 2017)

Noch ne Frage, da ich kurz vor der Entscheidung stehe einen Satz Felgen zu ordern, gibt es bereits Decals für die X.A.25 bzw. wäre es möglich eine Vector Datei für z.b. SlikGraphics zu erhalten (euren Schriftzug finde ich übringes echt schön verglichen mit dem Konservativen Preisschild/Strichcode Style von DT)? Klingt zwar blöd, aber da wohl die Decals nicht sauber entfernbar sind, möchte ich diese mind. passend zum Rahmen bekommen - sonst evntl. DT Felgen (xm421 wenn auch einiges schwerer)


----------



## MG (8. Mai 2017)

carlown schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage, da ich kurz vor der Entscheidung stehe einen Satz Felgen zu ordern, gibt es bereits Decals für die X.A.25 bzw. wäre es möglich eine Vector Datei für z.b. SlikGraphics zu erhalten (euren Schriftzug finde ich übringes echt schön verglichen mit dem Konservativen Preisschild/Strichcode Style von DT)? Klingt zwar blöd, aber da wohl die Decals nicht sauber entfernbar sind, möchte ich diese mind. passend zum Rahmen bekommen - sonst evntl. DT Felgen (xm421 wenn auch einiges schwerer)


Schick mir ne email, dann erhältst Du was Du benötigst.
Die Decals gehen mit Abbeizer ganz schnell und rückstandsfrei ab.


----------



## ekm (19. Juni 2017)

Bleibt es dabei, dass die 25er erst im September in 32L kommen?


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (19. Juni 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Schick mir ne email, dann erhältst Du was Du benötigst.
> Die Decals gehen mit Abbeizer ganz schnell und rückstandsfrei ab.


Aceton?


----------



## Don1900 (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo Michi,
Die laufräder gefallen mir richtg gut.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher welche zu mir passen (carbon o. alu)
Ich wiege ca 90- 93 kg ohne Kleidung. 
Fahre ein Ht und ein Fully  (100mm)  Reifenbreite 2.1 -2.2 gerne auch mal wurzeltrails
Habe halt bedenken wegen meinem gewicht bei dem carbon lrs.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (20. Juli 2017)

Hat jem. Erfahrung damit gemacht wie ein 2.1er Reifen auf der 25er Felge kommt?


----------



## jofland (20. Juli 2017)

2,2er conti auf 25er Felge passen gut. Je nach 2,1er Modell und tatsächlicher Breite sollte das auch gut passen.


----------



## brösmeli (26. Juli 2017)

Don1900 schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> Die laufräder gefallen mir richtg gut.
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher welche zu mir passen (carbon o. alu)
> Ich wiege ca 90- 93 kg ohne Kleidung.
> ...



Habe den Carbon LRS. Gleiches Gewicht wie du. War jetzt 9 Tage im Engadin. Wirklich harte Touren gemacht. Der LRS hat alles mitgemacht. Lange, steile Uphills, ruppige Downhills, sogar die Flowtrails in St. Moritz. 
Bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Steif, kein Knarrzen oder Setzen der Speichen. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. 
Mein Bike: Cube AMS C68 SLT 29 2017, da ist der Newmen LRS im Komplettbike verbaut.


----------



## Don1900 (26. Juli 2017)

Hey brösmeli,
Danke für deine Antwort.  Hilft mir auf jedenfall weiter.


----------



## mhubig (28. Juli 2017)

Hey @MG,
ich habe auch mal ein paar Fragen:

Ab wann sind den die Evolution SL A.35 Felgen mit 32 Löchern zu bekommen?
Wenn ich Deine Aussage im Nachbar-Thread richtig deute, brauchen die Evolution E.G.35 noch bis Anfang 2018, oder?
Die Evolution E.G.35 wird es gleich von Anfang an auch mit 32 Löchern geben?
Ausserdem noch was zu ProCore: Bei der maximalen Speichenspannung gebt Ihr ja 120kg an, kann man da bei dem Einsatz von ProCore noch etwa höher gehen (es gibt ja Berichte, das ProCore die Speichenspannung senkt) oder macht das keinen Sinn?


----------



## mountainmax (28. Juli 2017)

Oh interessant. Gilt das mit den 32 Loch auch für A.25?? Das wäre sehr interessant dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison-bike (6. September 2017)

Hallo,

was mich ein wenig verwundert, warum gibt es keine Centerlock Variante? Das schreckt mich ein wenig ab, da die Vorzüge doch offensichtlich sind. Irre ich mich oder ist da ggf. noch was geplant.


----------



## MG (6. September 2017)

poison-bike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was mich ein wenig verwundert, warum gibt es keine Centerlock Variante? Das schreckt mich ein wenig ab, da die Vorzüge doch offensichtlich sind. Irre ich mich oder ist da ggf. noch was geplant.


Es gibt eine CL Variante, allerdings momentan nur OE.
Centerlock hat einen Nachteil: Bei trialmäßigen Fahren kann sich die Befestigungsmutter lösen ....


----------



## Stylo77 (8. September 2017)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Hallo Michi, für wann sind die 29" Felgen mit 32 Loch geplant?





MG schrieb:


> Zur Eurobike 2017.



@MG Wird es die 32Loch auch als Laufradsatz von euch geben oder nur einzelne Felgen ?


----------



## MG (9. September 2017)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> @MG Wird es die 32Loch auch als Laufradsatz von euch geben oder nur einzelne Felgen ?


Nur einzeln als Felgen


----------



## gutschik (22. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gerade im Bikemarkt diesen ADVANCED SL X.22 LRS mit Cube Decals gekauft.
Sind die Cube Aufkleber ebenfalls waterslide? Oder bekommt man die easy ab? Sind darunter die normalen decals zu finden? 
Das Paket ist noch nicht da, daher die Frage. Und falls das möglich ist, würdet ihr mir, @MG, die Standard Decals verkaufen?

Danke und Gruß, Ben


----------



## MG (22. September 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir gerade im Bikemarkt diesen ADVANCED SL X.22 LRS mit Cube Decals gekauft.
> Sind die Cube Aufkleber ebenfalls waterslide? Oder bekommt man die easy ab? Sind darunter die normalen decals zu finden?
> ...


hallo Ben,
bei den Carbonfelgen sind die Decals unter Lack und somit nicht entfernbar.


----------



## Geplagter (22. September 2017)

Ich hätte eine Frage zu den ERD der Felgen. Ist bei den angegebenen Werten der MG Washer schon berücksichtigt, oder muss dessen Dicke bei der Berechnung der Speichenlänge noch zusätzlich berücksichtigt werden? Falls ja, wie hoch ist der MG Washer genau?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## MG (22. September 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage zu den ERD der Felgen. Ist bei den angegebenen Werten der MG Washer schon berücksichtigt, oder muss dessen Dicke bei der Berechnung der Speichenlänge noch zusätzlich berücksichtigt werden? Falls ja, wie hoch ist der MG Washer genau?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Ist beim ERD nicht berücksichtigt.
Ausgerechnete Länge + 2mm


----------



## Schreiner (22. September 2017)

Ich will aktuell meinen alten Chris King Laufradsatz auf 29 Zoll umbauen.

Bis wann kommen die29 Zoll Felgen mit 32 Loch?
Eurobike steht weiter vorne im Tread, lohnt sich ein warten, oder wird das nichts wenn man Zeitnah damit fahren will?

Chris


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (22. September 2017)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich will aktuell meinen alten Chris King Laufradsatz auf 29 Zoll umbauen.
> 
> Bis wann kommen die29 Zoll Felgen mit 32 Loch?
> Eurobike steht weiter vorne im Tread, lohnt sich ein warten, oder wird das nichts wenn man Zeitnah damit fahren will?
> ...


Verfügbarkeit der Eurobike Neuheiten ist für Anfang  nächsten Jahres geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (22. September 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Ist beim ERD nicht berücksichtigt.
> Ausgerechnete Länge + 2mm


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## gutschik (25. September 2017)

MG schrieb:


> hallo Ben,
> bei den Carbonfelgen sind die Decals unter Lack und somit nicht entfernbar.



Danke für die Info. Überkleben also einzige Option. Kann man decals einzeln ordern?


----------



## Hoffes (8. Oktober 2017)

Kommen noch alu Rennrad/Cross/Gravel Laufräder


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (11. Oktober 2017)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Kommen noch alu Rennrad/Cross/Gravel Laufräder


Hi,
unsere Rennradlaufräder sind auch für CX, Gravel und Co freigegeben. Die Alulaufräder, wie auf der Eurobike vorgestellt, werden Anfang nächsten Jahres in 25mm und 32mm Felgenhöhe verfügbar sein.


----------



## Tobias1009 (14. Oktober 2017)

Warum haben die Felgen keinen Offset ala Ryde Trace? Würde doch Sinne ergeben, oder nicht?


----------



## ws55 (20. Oktober 2017)

Hat schon jemand detaillierte Erfahrungen mit EVOLUTION SL X.A.25 ? Will sie am 29er Hardtail im CC Bereich bei 67 Kilo einsetzen. Wie sieht es mit der Reifenmontage aus, sehr schwer oder geht's? Tubeless problemlos?


----------



## MG (20. Oktober 2017)

ws55 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand detaillierte Erfahrungen mit EVOLUTION SL X.A.25 ? Will sie am 29er Hardtail im CC Bereich bei 67 Kilo einsetzen. Wie sieht es mit der Reifenmontage aus, sehr schwer oder geht's? Tubeless problemlos?


Alles Problemlos


----------



## ws55 (20. Oktober 2017)

Danke. Werde mich dann hier nochmal melden.


----------



## slongslong (21. Oktober 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Alles Problemlos


Kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEggi (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab meine Maxxis ( Ardent und HighrollerII) mit ner Standpumpe ohne Zicken auf ne 35er Felge montiert. Selbst ohne Milch ploppten die mit wenigen Hüben ins Felgenbett. So wie man(n) es sich wünscht.


----------



## anturner (31. Oktober 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Es gibt eine CL Variante, allerdings momentan nur OE.
> Centerlock hat einen Nachteil: Bei trialmäßigen Fahren kann sich die Befestigungsmutter lösen ....


Hallo
Ich suche einen neuen LRS 27,5 Boost mit 30 Innenweite aber ich möchte ihn mit CL Naben. Ich mache normalerweise einen Tupfen Loctite mittelfest auf die Lockringe damit die sich nicht loesen und bin gut gefahren damit. 
kann man den LRS mit CL bei Euch bestellen?
LG
Marc


----------



## ws55 (7. November 2017)

Möchte die X.A. 25 mit straight pull Speichen, CX Ray oder DT Aerolight aufbauen. Gewicht max. 67 Kilo, CC ohne Sprünge, normal Wurzeltrails. Zügig gefahren. 

Passt das? 

Bleiben die Felgen noch ne Weile lieferbar, oder muss ich zuschlagen?


----------



## MG (7. November 2017)

ws55 schrieb:


> Möchte die X.A. 25 mit straight pull Speichen, CX Ray oder DT Aerolight aufbauen. Gewicht max. 67 Kilo, CC ohne Sprünge, normal Wurzeltrails. Zügig gefahren.
> 
> Passt das?
> 
> Bleiben die Felgen noch ne Weile lieferbar, oder muss ich zuschlagen?


Das passt.
Lieber schnell zuschlagen .... wenn irgendwo verfügbar.


----------



## ws55 (7. November 2017)

Dankeschön. Ist hier und da noch auf Lager und entnehme der Antwort, bei euch erstmal nicht mehr.


----------



## Aalex (8. November 2017)

hi MG, oder wer auch immer von Newmen,

aktuell hat pending keine X.A. 25 in 29" mehr da. ich würd mir die aber gerne ins gravelradel speichen.

wisst ihr wann die wieder reinkommen? Die Anni (?) konnte mir das nicht sagen.

in der bikebranche ist es ja üblich, dass man bei "kommt mitte november" fragen muss ob nun 2017, oder 2018..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEWMEN-Team (8. November 2017)

Aalex schrieb:


> hi MG, oder wer auch immer von Newmen,
> 
> aktuell hat pending keine X.A. 25 in 29" mehr da. ich würd mir die aber gerne ins gravelradel speichen.
> 
> ...


Sind gerade unterwegs, nächste Woche sollte wieder was verfügbar sein.


----------



## Aalex (8. November 2017)

sehr gut. dann fehlt mir nur noch eine 12mm disc vr nabe. die gibt es nicht in 28 loch lt. eurer homepage?

es gibt die *EVOLUTION SL Straightpull Front 15x100mm.
*
gibt es dafür reducer caps?


----------



## Plumpssack (8. November 2017)

Aalex schrieb:


> sehr gut. dann fehlt mir nur noch eine 12mm disc vr nabe. die gibt es nicht in 28 loch lt. eurer homepage?
> 
> es gibt die *EVOLUTION SL Straightpull Front 15x100mm.
> *
> gibt es dafür reducer caps?


https://r2-bike.com/NEWMEN-Road-Endcap-Reducer-Set-15-mm-zu-12-mm-Steckachse


----------



## Masberg (11. November 2017)

ich finde es nicht mehr... Gehen die Decals runter bei den Aluminium Felgen runter? (ich mag komplett schwarze Felgen)


----------



## Geplagter (11. November 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht mehr... Gehen die Decals runter bei den Aluminium Felgen runter? (ich mag komplett schwarze Felgen)


Ja. Mit Abbeizer, Nagellackentferner oder Nitroverdünnung.


----------



## Masberg (11. November 2017)

Danke @Geplagter


----------



## ws55 (18. November 2017)

Die Alufelgen sind ja gesteckt. Ist der Felgenstoß innen für die Dichtigkeit verklebt o.ä. ?


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (18. November 2017)

ws55 schrieb:


> Die Alufelgen sind ja gesteckt. Ist der Felgenstoß innen für die Dichtigkeit verklebt o.ä. ?


Ja, die Felgenstöße sind geklebt.


----------



## ws55 (23. November 2017)

Habe mir jetzt einen Satz x.a. 25 fürs 29er aufgebaut. Ist fürs HT, wiege unter 70 kg. Alles bestens,  die Reifen flutschen easy drauf und sind sofort dicht. Standpumpe hat gereicht. Sehr leichter alusatz, fahren sich super mit entsprechend wenig Luftdruck. Sehr empfehlenswert ,  zumindest für CC.  

Schönes Produkt.


----------



## Loeti (26. November 2017)

Hallo,
Habe an meinem Propain einen SL A 30 mm Laufradsatz bekommen. Leider bekomme ich den mit dem montierten Felgenband nicht dicht. (Luft entweicht durch die Felgenlöcher) Möchte nun neues Felgenband installieren. Welche Breite soll ich nehmen.
Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ws55 (26. November 2017)

_Ich habe eins genommen, Tesa, dass den kompletten Felgenboden abdeckt und 2x stramm aufgezogen. Am Ventilloch überlappend. Unter 
Umständen kann es helfen, erst einmal mit Schlauch zu montieren und auf Maximaldruck des Reifens aufzupumpen, dann über Nacht mal stehen lassen. 
Schon Milch drin?_


----------



## Loeti (26. November 2017)

ws55 schrieb:


> _Ich habe eins genommen, Tesa, dass den kompletten Felgenboden abdeckt und 2x stramm aufgezogen. Am Ventilloch überlappend. Unter
> Umständen kann es helfen, erst einmal mit Schlauch zu montieren und auf Maximaldruck des Reifens aufzupumpen, dann über Nacht mal stehen lassen.
> Schon Milch drin?_




Nee, noch keine Milch. Da kam soviel Luft an den Speichen, dass es mir nicht sinnvoll erschien. Das Felgenband ist momentan nicht wirklich schön/straff aufgeklebt. 
Wenn man ein Band nimmt das die volle Breite hat ist ja dann der spezielle Absatz am Felgenhorn überklebt.


----------



## ws55 (26. November 2017)

Ok, dann lies dir mal die Anleitung durch, war da keine beigelegt?

http://www.newmen-components.de/app...ter/User_Manuals/User_Manual_NEWMEN_Wheel.pdf


----------



## hulster (27. November 2017)

ws55 schrieb:


> _Ich habe eins genommen, Tesa, dass den kompletten Felgenboden abdeckt und 2x stramm aufgezogen. Am Ventilloch überlappend. Unter
> Umständen kann es helfen, erst einmal mit Schlauch zu montieren und auf Maximaldruck des Reifens aufzupumpen, dann über Nacht mal stehen lassen.
> Schon Milch drin?_



Oder eventuell auch ohne Schlauch. Reifen sollten, sofern sie sauber draufploppen, auch so die Luft halten. Dann muss man sie nicht wieder runter nehmen.


----------



## ws55 (27. November 2017)

Er hat ja das Problem, dass Luft durch die speichenlöcher entweicht. 

Der Tipp mit dem Schlauch war gedacht, es so noch einmal mit dem vorhandenen felgenband zu versuchen, bevor man neues  montiert.


----------



## matt017 (5. Dezember 2017)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Verfügbarkeit der Eurobike Neuheiten ist für Anfang  nächsten Jahres geplant.



Kannst du die Lieferbarkeit der Felgen in 32L (speziell die X.A.25) jetzt schon näher spezifizieren? KW1 ... 2 ... ∞ ?


----------



## Loeti (5. Dezember 2017)

ws55 schrieb:


> _Ich habe eins genommen, Tesa, dass den kompletten Felgenboden abdeckt und 2x stramm aufgezogen. Am Ventilloch überlappend. Unter
> Umständen kann es helfen, erst einmal mit Schlauch zu montieren und auf Maximaldruck des Reifens aufzupumpen, dann über Nacht mal stehen lassen.
> Schon Milch drin?_




Der Tip mit dem Schlauch bei Maximaldruck war erfolgreich - danke noch! Alles dicht.


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (5. Dezember 2017)

matt017 schrieb:


> Kannst du die Lieferbarkeit der Felgen in 32L (speziell die X.A.25) jetzt schon näher spezifizieren? KW1 ... 2 ... ∞ ?


Für die X.A.25 kann ich speziell spezifizieren dass die nicht mit 32h erhältlich sein wird, nur die A.30 und die A.35


----------



## ws55 (5. Dezember 2017)

Loeti schrieb:


> Der Tip mit dem Schlauch bei Maximaldruck war erfolgreich - danke noch! Alles dicht.



Freut mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (5. Dezember 2017)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Für die X.A.25 kann ich speziell spezifizieren dass die nicht mit 32h erhältlich sein wird, nur die A.30 und die A.35



Aaaaaahhhhh....!

Trotzdem danke für die Info.


----------



## Masberg (11. Dezember 2017)

die 29er EVOLUTION SL A.35 scheinen im ganzen Internetz ausverkauft zu sein. Wer noch einen link zu einer verfügbaren Felge hat, bitte melden!

Ansonsten habe ich Januar als Liefertermin gefunden. Wie realistisch ist das denn? Anfang Januar (also irgendwann im Januar) oder Mitte bis Ende Januar (also März bis Juni- den Februar zähle ich mal wg. den wenigen Tagen nicht)?


----------



## Jojo10 (14. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Michi

Bleibt es beim Liefertermin Januar für die EVOLUTION E.G.35 mit 32!Löchern?
Mir schwebt ein Laufrad mit Motor vor. Sind eure "Beilagscheiben" kompatibel zu SAPIM Polyax Messing Nippeln?
Welche Nippellänge macht Sinn 12,14,16?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (14. Dezember 2017)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo Michi
> 
> Bleibt es beim Liefertermin Januar für die EVOLUTION E.G.35 mit 32!Löchern?
> Mir schwebt ein Laufrad mit Motor vor. Sind eure "Beilagscheiben" kompatibel zu SAPIM Polyax Messing Nippeln?
> ...


Ich bin zwar nicht Michi, erdreiste mich jetzt aber trotzdem deine Frage zu beantworten 

Ende Januar/anfang Februar ist weiterhin der Liefertermin.

Der MG Washer ist NUR mit dem Sapim Polyax kompatibel und durch die Bauhöhe des Washers empfehlen wir 16mm Länge.

Grüße


----------



## Oshiki (14. Dezember 2017)

Benötigt man die Washer zwingend oder sind die nur optional?

Gesendet von meinem CW-Hi12 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (14. Dezember 2017)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Benötigt man die Washer zwingend oder sind die nur optional?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem CW-Hi12 mit Tapatalk


Aktuell besagen die Montagehinweise unserer Felgen, dass eine Nichtbenutzung der Washer, bzw. die Benutzung anderer Washer, zum Erlöschen der Gewährleistung führt.
Wir können aber natürlich niemanden zwingen Washer zu montieren 

Oder anders formuliert: Die Washer reduzieren die punktuelle Kraft des Nippels auf den Felgenboden enorm und die Angaben für die maximale Speichenspannung, zul. Systemgewicht usw. gelten eben für den Fall, dass das Laufrad mit Washer aufgebaut ist.
Wie sich das ganze ohne Washer verhält haben wir selber noch gar nicht ganz im Einzelnen durchgeprüft und können daher nicht empfehlen sie wegzulassen. Die Felgen sind einfach von den Wandstärken und dem Profil her für die Benutzung mit Washer konstruiert.
Daher die Sache mit der Gewährleistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (15. Dezember 2017)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Aktuell besagen die Montagehinweise unserer Felgen, dass eine Nichtbenutzung der Washer, bzw. die Benutzung anderer Washer, zum Erlöschen der Gewährleistung führt.
> Wir können aber natürlich niemanden zwingen Washer zu montieren
> 
> Oder anders formuliert: Die Washer reduzieren die punktuelle Kraft des Nippels auf den Felgenboden enorm und die Angaben für die maximale Speichenspannung, zul. Systemgewicht usw. gelten eben für den Fall, dass das Laufrad mit Washer aufgebaut ist.
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Wo kann man denn eure Washer kaufen und wie heißen sie genau?

Gesendet von meinem CW-Hi12 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ws55 (15. Dezember 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/NEWMEN/Nippelunterlegscheiben-70-St-p56767/


----------



## Oshiki (1. Januar 2018)

Welche Werte verwendet man im Spokomat wenn man mit den Unterlegscheiben arbeitet?
Kann man die 2mm anwenden um die Speichenlänge zu berechnen?

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## schnellerpfeil (4. Januar 2018)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Der MG Washer ist NUR mit dem Sapim Polyax kompatibel und durch die Bauhöhe des Washers empfehlen wir 16mm Länge.
> 
> Grüße



Das sind aber auch nur 12mm Nippel mit dem 4mm längeren Double Square Kopf. Die 18er DS ensprechen dann den 14mm Schlitznippeln. Falls ich da nicht richtig liegen sollte...hau mich


----------



## MG (4. Januar 2018)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch nur 12mm Nippel mit dem 4mm längeren Double Square Kopf. Die 18er DS ensprechen dann den 14mm Schlitznippeln. Falls ich da nicht richtig liegen sollte...hau mich


Richtig.
Soviel ich weiß gibt es die Double Square aber nicht länger als in 16mm ...


----------



## Oshiki (13. Januar 2018)

Kann mir evtl. jemand meine Frage zu den Unterlegscheiben beantworten?

Gesendet von meinem CW-Hi12 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffes (13. Januar 2018)

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das man die Speichen 1mm länger nehmen soll. 

Hat bei mir auch gut funktioniert


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (13. Januar 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Kann mir evtl. jemand meine Frage zu den Unterlegscheiben beantworten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem CW-Hi12 mit Tapatalk


2mm auf die ganz normal errechnete Speichenlänge addieren.


----------



## Oshiki (13. Januar 2018)

Danke!

Gibt es Neuigkeiten zu den 32 Loch Felgen?

Gesendet von meinem CW-Hi12 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kodak (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

wie sind denn die zu erwarteten Lieferzeiten für die X.A.25 Felge, zur Zeit schnellen die Lieferzeiten bei den verschiedenen Shops durch die Bank hoch ... die Frage von @Oshiki ist auch noch nicht beantwortet? Gibt es Lieferantenprobleme eventuell?

Danke für das Feedback


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEWMEN-Team (24. Januar 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sind denn die zu erwarteten Lieferzeiten für die X.A.25 Felge, zur Zeit schnellen die Lieferzeiten bei den verschiedenen Shops durch die Bank hoch ... die Frage von @Oshiki ist auch noch nicht beantwortet? Gibt es Lieferantenprobleme eventuell?
> 
> Danke für das Feedback


Die XA25 Felgen werden nächste Woche wieder verfügbar sein.
@Oshiki 's Frage haben wir wohl übersehen. 32Loch und E.G. Felgen werden ab Anfang März lieferbar sein.

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## kodak (24. Januar 2018)

Danke für den perfekten Support, gleich noch 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen... Perfekt


----------



## M_Arc_O (26. Januar 2018)

Schade dass es so lange dauert bis die 32h Lieferbar sind. Hat jemand eigentlich mal ein Profilbild der SL.A30? Mich würden mal die Maße interessieren. Kann leider nichts finden.


----------



## M_Arc_O (7. Februar 2018)

@NEWMEN-Team Hättet ihr eine Abbildung der Profielschnitte der Felgen? Auf einem Bild von der Eurobike (https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2060760) hatte ich mal so etwas von euch gesehen, leider kann man dort die Abmessungen nicht erkennen. Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## MG (7. Februar 2018)

M_Arc_O schrieb:


> @NEWMEN-Team Hättet ihr eine Abbildung der Profielschnitte der Felgen? Auf einem Bild von der Eurobike (https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2060760) hatte ich mal so etwas von euch gesehen, leider kann man dort die Abmessungen nicht erkennen. Vielen Dank schon mal!



Hier der Querschnitt der NEWMEN EVOLUTION SL A.30 .....


----------



## kodak (12. Februar 2018)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Die XA25 Felgen werden nächste Woche wieder verfügbar sein.
> @Oshiki 's Frage haben wir wohl übersehen. 32Loch und E.G. Felgen werden ab Anfang März lieferbar sein.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Hallo Tim,

war ja nett mit der Antwort, nur die Verfügbarkeit ändert sich bis heute nicht wirklich, also noch einmal die Frage, wann werden die X.A.25 wieder real verfügbar sein in einschlägigen I-Shops (ich schaue mir genau 2 an, bike-components (20 Tage oder länger), r2 bike Februar 2018).

Danke


----------



## Masberg (13. Februar 2018)

Ich schließe mich mit der Frage nach der 29'' EVOLUTION SL A.35 an?
Sie wird benötigt für meine neue Gabel, die in Kürze eintreffen wird.
Wäre dankbar für eine Info zur generellen Verfügarkeit.


----------



## Schoberstein (13. Februar 2018)

Hallo Michi!
Tolles Felgendesign! So muß das sein! (Ich frage mich allerdings, wieso die anderen Hersteller das nur bei ihren Carbonfelgen machen...)
Schaut der Querschnitt der 25mm Felge genauso genial aus?

Mir gefällt da die kleine Kante, in die der Tubeless Reifen innen reinspringen kann bei der Montage, die schräg nach oben aufgehenden Flanken und dass sie ganz oben im Schnitt diese kleine "Nase" (oder wie man das nennt) nicht haben.
Sollte diese Nase evtl. verhindern, dass der Reifen nicht von der Felge abrutscht?

Wenn die SL a.25 prinzipiell denselben Querschnitt hat werde ich mir die mal zulegen, da mich die 216g weniger Gewicht schon reizen.
Ich denke für einen 2.25er Rocket Ron sollte das ausreichend sein für einen leichten Traileinsatz.

Danke für die Antwort vorab!


----------



## MG (13. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (13. Februar 2018)

Schoberstein schrieb:


> Hallo Michi!
> Tolles Felgendesign! So muß das sein! (Ich frage mich allerdings, wieso die anderen Hersteller das nur bei ihren Carbonfelgen machen...)
> Schaut der Querschnitt der 25mm Felge genauso genial aus?
> 
> ...



Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die anderen Hersteller früher oder später alle nach ziehen.
Das Profil der 25mm ist quasi identisch, das Profil ist halt schmaler und niedriger.
Die kleine Nase oben nennt sich „Hook“. Ob und wieviel dieser dazu beiträgt dass der Reifen auf der Felge gehalten wird … darüber kann man lange diskutieren und hängt auf jeden Fall von mehreren Faktoren ab.
Was der 2.25er RocketRon kann, kann die Felge auf jeden Fall auch …


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (13. Februar 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> 
> war ja nett mit der Antwort, nur die Verfügbarkeit ändert sich bis heute nicht wirklich, also noch einmal die Frage, wann werden die X.A.25 wieder real verfügbar sein in einschlägigen I-Shops (ich schaue mir genau 2 an, bike-components (20 Tage oder länger), r2 bike Februar 2018).
> 
> Danke


Hi,
wir haben gerade als du das erste Mal nachgefragt hast eine Menge Felgen eingeliefert. Diese sind sehr schnell ausverkauft gewesen (da habe ich nicht mit gerechnet) und deine präferierten Onlineshops haben scheinbar nicht (rechtzeitig) bestellt.
Es werden diese oder nächste Woche nochmal welche eingeliefert, wenn diese weg sind wird es ein paar Wochen dauern bis wieder XA25 Felgen verfügbar sind.
Ich möchte dich jetzt gewiss nicht zum Kauf drängen aber wenn du die Felgen recht dringend benötigst kann ich dir gerade nur empfehlen jetzt bei einem Shop zu bestellen, welcher die Felge vorrätig hat.
Ansonsten kannst du nur hoffen, dass bei der nächsten Einlieferung eine gewisse Sättigung eintritt, sodass die Felgen auch bei deinen Wunsch-Shops verfügbar sind.

Dadurch, dass wir seit weniger als einem Jahr Komponenten verkaufen befinden wir uns schlicht und ergreifend noch in einer Phase, in welcher wir uns an die passenden Stückzahlen der verschiedenen Artikel herantasten müssen. Wir beschweren uns sicherlich nicht, dass die Felgen viel gekauft werden - dass manche Teile momentan immer wieder recht schnell ausverkauft sind machen wir aber auch nicht mit Absicht 

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## kodak (13. Februar 2018)

Hallo Tim,

Dankeschön für die ausführliche Antwort, nun sind beide Shops keine Frischlinge auf dem Markt und meine Felgen sind seit 22.01 bestellt und bezahlt, jetzt wird die Luft knapp für den Lieferanten der auch noch in der Stadt beheimatet ist...


----------



## Schoberstein (14. Februar 2018)

Hallo Michi,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort auf das Felgenprofil!
Da habt ihr als Neuling quasi den Vorteil,  dass ihr von vorne weg alles neu designen könnt. Super!

Frage dennoch : Wieso eigentlich keine asymmetrische Alufelge?
Die Physik ist doch überall gleich....
Oder hat das fertigungstechnische Gründe, die euch beim Alu begrenzen? Oder Kosten?

Gruß, 
Rolf


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Februar 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> 
> Dankeschön für die ausführliche Antwort, nun sind beide Shops keine Frischlinge auf dem Markt und meine Felgen sind seit 22.01 bestellt und bezahlt, jetzt wird die Luft knapp für den Lieferanten der auch noch in der Stadt beheimatet ist...


Ich hatte meine von Radsporttechnik Müller falls du noch suchst.


----------



## MG (14. Februar 2018)

Schoberstein schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort auf das Felgenprofil!
> Da habt ihr als Neuling quasi den Vorteil,  dass ihr von vorne weg alles neu designen könnt. Super!
> 
> ...



Das fertigen einer asymmetrischen Felge ist nicht wirklich aufwändiger als das einer symmetrischen Felge.

Asymmetrische Felgen haben zwar den Vorteil, dass man die Speichenspannung des Laufrades  links / rechts optimieren kann …
… aber das war´s mit den Vorteilen.
Bei der reinen Haltbarkeit der Felge (vorausgesetzt die Wandstärken beider Felgen sind identisch) hat die symmetrische Felge die Nase vorn.

Und wenn man die Felgen optimal an die Naben anpasst, dann benötigt man für unterschiedliche Nabengeometrien, bzw. VR / HR Nabe Felgen mit unterschiedlichen Asymmetrien. Wir bräuchten für vorne und hinten also unterschiedliche Felgen.
Außerdem müssen die Speichenflansche dann auch unbedingt denselben Durchmesser haben, ansonsten ist die gleiche Spannung links und rechts nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Das alles macht ein Laufrad nun mal nicht leichter und nur theoretisch besser. Denn schlussendlich muss ein Laufrad leicht und stabil sein und problemlos "funktionieren" ... egal ob mit asymmetrischen oder symmetrischen Felgen ... wenn möglich dazu noch bezahlbar sein.
Alles in Summe ist das Laufrad so wie wir es bauen mit symmetrischen Felgen der beste Kompromiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberstein (14. Februar 2018)

Hallo Michi,

vielen Dank nochmal für die fundierte Antwort.

Kurze Frage noch zu den SL a.25 Felgen:
Wo siehst du deren Grenzen?
Mir geht es darum, mit möglichst wenig rotierender Masse über Schotterwege oder flachere Trails den Berg raufzufahren und dann steilere Wanderwege, teilweise mit Stufen (Höhe max. ca. 30cm), Wurzeln und größeren Steinen runterzufahren (nicht zu springen).

Das Ganze mit einem 29er Fully mit 150mm Federweg und ca. 12kg Gewicht (wie gesagt Rocket Ron 2,25x29).
Mein Gewicht inkl. Gepäck usw. ca. 79kg.

Meiner Ansicht nach sollten das die Felgen locker hergeben, oder?
(Früher ist man sicher mit 19mm Felgen dieselben Strecken gefahren).


Danke!


Rolf


----------



## MG (14. Februar 2018)

Schoberstein schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> vielen Dank nochmal für die fundierte Antwort.
> 
> ...


Denke da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen ...


----------



## 1georg1969 (16. Februar 2018)

Hi Michi,
will den obigen Post von Schobenstein noch etwas auf meine Situation abändern:

Wo siehst du die Grenzen für die SL XA 25?
*Bike:* 29er Trail-Hardtail mit 130 mm Federweg und ca. 12,3 kg Gewicht (Bereifung Vorne: Nobby Nic 2,25 Hinten: Racing Ralph 2,25).
*Fahrprofil:* Schotterwege oder flachere Trails den Berg raufzufahren und  runter dann rel. langsam steilere Wanderwege, teilweise mit Stufen (Höhe max. ca. 30cm), Wurzeln und größeren Steinen runterzufahren (nicht zu springen). Wenn ich das schneller runterfahren will, dann nehme ich mein Fully
Mein Gewicht inkl. Gepäck usw. wäre ca. 99kg.

Wären die XA 25 dafür noch geeignet?

Grüße 
Georg


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (16. Februar 2018)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hi Michi,
> will den obigen Post von Schobenstein noch etwas auf meine Situation abändern:
> 
> Wo siehst du die Grenzen für die SL XA 25?
> ...


Hi Georg,

auch für deinen Einsatzgebiet ist die XA25 super geeignet.

Ich wiege zwar nur 70kg, fahre aber schon eine ganze Weile so mit dem XA25 LRS und es macht ihm überhaupt nichts aus:


viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## Schoberstein (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo Michi,

2 kurze Fragen noch:

Liefertermin der XA 25 in 29 Boost für 6-Loch soll Ende Februar sein (bei r2bike). Schafft ihr das?

Und:
Welches Tubeless Ventil passt am besten zu eurer Felge?
Tubeless Band würde ich das von NoStans kaufen.

Gruß

Rolf


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (16. Februar 2018)

Schoberstein schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> 2 kurze Fragen noch:
> 
> ...


Die Räder sind ins Lager unterwegs und nächste Woche wieder verfügbar.
Stans tape möglichst 27mm breit. Tubelessventile am besten mit rundem Kopf, Schwalbe zb.

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## 1georg1969 (21. Februar 2018)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Hi Georg,
> 
> auch für deinen Einsatzgebiet ist die XA25 super geeignet.
> 
> ...




HI Tim,

ist ja schon beeindruckend was die XA 25 bei Dir alles wegstecken (müssen). Ist ja teilweise schon recht heftig (Sprünge, Wurzelteppiche). Ab welchen Fahrsituationen würdest Du das den XA 25 nicht mehr zumuten wollen und stattdessen dann doch eher die SL A30 vorziehen wollen?

Gruß

Georg


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (21. Februar 2018)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> HI Tim,
> 
> ist ja schon beeindruckend was die XA 25 bei Dir alles wegstecken (müssen). Ist ja teilweise schon recht heftig (Sprünge, Wurzelteppiche). Ab welchen Fahrsituationen würdest Du das den XA 25 nicht mehr zumuten wollen und stattdessen dann doch eher die SL A30 vorziehen wollen?
> 
> ...


Hi Georg,
die XA25 nicht mehr empfehlen würde ich wenn:
- ständig felsige Strecken zügig mit wenig Luftdruck gefahren werden
- man "echte" 2,4" Reifen fahren möchte
- man seine Felgen sowieso immer zerdengelt und als absolutes Verschleißteil sieht
- man genau weiß, dass man nicht der Leichteste ist und immer voll drauf hält
- man ähnlich wie im Video fährt und das Laufrad nicht gut aufgebaut ist (Speichenspannung)

Diese ganze Kategorisierung ist immer eine sehr schwierige Sache. Was ist Enduro? Was ist Bikepark? Des Einen "Hometrail" sind deutlich gröber und felsiger als des Anderen "Bikepark".

Eine ganz gute Faustregel ist denke ich, dass die Felge alles mitmacht, was man guten Gewissens einem dieser neuen leichten Trailbikes à la Santa 5010/Tallboy, Trek Fuel EX oder dem Lapierre Zesty XM im Video zutraut.
Ja, ich kenne die 5001 Videos und würde das was die teilweise machen einem solchen Trailbike das ich bezahlen musste nicht zumuten. Unserer X.A.25 auch nicht.

Wenn man es, bezogen auf das Einsatzgebiet, auf sehr leichte Teile absieht sollte immer eine vernünftige Selbsteinschätzung und etwas gesunder Menschenverstand vorhanden sein.
Unsere Felgen sind stabiler als man bei ihrem Gewicht vermuten würde, wenn man schon ein paar Felgen auf dem Gewissen hat, aber es gilt wie immer: Irgendwie bekommt man alles kaputt (außer vielleicht unsere bald verfügbaren Gravity/E-Bike Felgen  )

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## 1georg1969 (22. Februar 2018)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Hi Georg,
> die XA25 nicht mehr empfehlen würde ich wenn:
> - ständig felsige Strecken zügig mit wenig Luftdruck gefahren werden
> - man "echte" 2,4" Reifen fahren möchte
> ...


Hi Tim,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort!!! Hat mir sehr geholfen.
Gruß ausm Spessart
Georg


----------



## Oshiki (28. Februar 2018)

Wie sieht es inzwischen mit dem Termin für die 32Loch Felgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (28. Februar 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Wie sieht es inzwischen mit dem Termin für die 32Loch Felgen aus?


Die 32 Loch Felgen sind im "Anflug" ... 
... sollten ab spätestens KW 13 lieferbar sein.


----------



## Oshiki (28. Februar 2018)

Also ein Ostergeschenk

Bei welchen Händlern wird sie voraussichtlich zu kaufen sein?


----------



## RidingForALivin (1. März 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Die 32 Loch Felgen sind im "Anflug" ...
> ... sollten ab spätestens KW 13 lieferbar sein.


Hallo Newmen Team,
Ich benötige einen LRS für ein neues YT Capra 29. Ich werd mit dem Bike sicherlich auch öfters im Bikepark unterwegs sein. Wiege 85kg. Mich reizt eurer SL A.30 LRS .... Ich denke ein wenig schwerer dürfte dieser LRS für meinen Einsatzzweck schon sein, als 1680g. Wäre dann wohl ein SL A.30 LRS mit 32 speichen das richtige, nehme ich an? Wird es einen solchen ab April geben? Wenn ja, was würde der dann etwa wiegen?


----------



## Schoberstein (8. März 2018)

Hallo!
Die Newmen SL X.A.25 sind angekommen (Spezifikation wie auf der Newmen Homepage).
Gewicht 29 Zoll Boost für SRAM XD ohne Tubelessband in Summe: 1448g!


----------



## feedyourhead (8. März 2018)

Schoberstein schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Die Newmen SL X.A.25 sind angekommen (Spezifikation wie auf der Newmen Homepage).
> Gewicht 29 Zoll Boost für SRAM XD ohne Tubelessband in Summe: 1448g!


Das Hinterrad scheint ein wenig leichter zu sein, als auf der Webseite angegeben, meins hat in derselben Ausführung auch nur 764g (782g lt. Newmen)

Das Vorderrad in NonBoost hat 671g (677g lt. Newmen)
Also alles im grünen Bereich mit den Gewichtsangaben bei Newmen!

Dass der Unterschied zwischen Boost und NonBoost bei 29 Zoll und 27,5 Zoll und auch bei den Einzelgewichten der Naben jedesmal ein wenig anders ist, zeigt auch, dass wirklich jedes Laufrad gewogen wurde und dann die Werte stur (ohne Optimierungen oder Umrechnung von Boost auf NonBoost z.B) auf die Seite übertragen.
(Unterschied ist ja jeweils nur die Nabe)


----------



## Schoberstein (10. März 2018)

Hallo, 
ich habe bei den XA25 einen relativ deutlich sichtbaren Felgenstoß (bei den Roval Controll z.B. sieht man davon garnichts).
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## MG (11. März 2018)

Schoberstein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe bei den XA25 einen relativ deutlich sichtbaren Felgenstoß (bei den Roval Controll z.B. sieht man davon garnichts).
> Ist das bei euch auch so?


Es gibt gesteckte und geschweißte Felgen.
Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile.
Unsere NEWMEN Felgen sind gesteckt, deshalb sieht und fühlt man den Stoß.
Manche Hersteller "kaschieren" den Stoß mit einem Aufkleber, dann ist er weniger auffällig.
Wir machen das nicht, denn eine gestoßene Felge ist nicht zwangsläufig schlechter.
Wir wollen und brauchen da nix zu "verstecken" ....


----------



## Hoffes (11. März 2018)

Könntest du die vor und Nachteile nennen  

Wäre super interessant


----------



## feedyourhead (11. März 2018)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Könntest du die vor und Nachteile nennen


Hauptnachteil der geschweißten Felge dürfte der höhere Preis sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberstein (11. März 2018)

@ Newmen:
Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung.
Alles klar,  hätte ich auch nicht anders erwartet.
Ihr macht da einen prima Job.

An dieser Stelle stumpf schweißen stell ich mir auch extrem schwierig vor. Da ist mir das mit dem stecken auch sympathischer. Vermutlich dann geklebt alla Airbus....

PS: Die Tubelessmontage war ein Traum!
Ist sogar ohne Milch dicht!


----------



## MG (12. März 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Hauptnachteil der geschweißten Felge dürfte der höhere Preis sein



*Vorteil geschweißte Felge*
 - sieht optisch besser & wertiger aus
- beim Zentrieren kein Höhen- und Seitenausschlag vom Felgenstoß
- etwas einfacher tubless zu bekommen
*Nachteil geschweißte Felge*
 - zusätzlich Wärmeeintrag an der Schweißstelle (der so nicht gewollt ist)
- nur (weichere) schweißbare Aluminiumlegierungen möglich
- Materialabtrag „rund um die Schweißstelle“ durch das anschließende überschleifen / überfräsen der Schweißnaht. Dadurch muss die Wandstärke der gesamten Felge etwas größer sein, was Mehrgewicht heißt
- nur post anodizing möglich, kein pre anodizing
- minimal teurer

* Vorteile gesteckte Felge*
- die Wandstärken können genau so dimensioniert werden wie sie sein sollen, da nichts überschliffen oder überfräst werden muss
- härtere Aluminiumlegierungen möglich
- kein zusätzlicher Wärmeeintrag
- minimal günstiger
*Nachteil gesteckte Felge*
- etwas schwieriger Tubless zu bekommen … ist jedoch abhängig von der Verklebung des Tublessbands. Bei richtiger Verklebung kein Nachteil
- beim Zentrieren kleiner Höhen- und Seitenausschlag am Felgenstoß

* Kurz und knapp heißt das …
… eine hochwertige gesteckte Felge kann leichter und stabiler sein als eine geschweißte Felge.*


----------



## StevoRosso (21. März 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Die 32 Loch Felgen sind im "Anflug" ...
> ... sollten ab spätestens KW 13 lieferbar sein.


KW13 ist jetzt und der Händler sagt er weis nicht wann die Felgen lieferbar sein werden...

Wann wird es die Felgen geben?


----------



## andixx (21. März 2018)

KW13 ist nächste Woche.


----------



## StevoRosso (21. März 2018)

andixx schrieb:


> KW13 ist nächste Woche.


Stimmt, hast du recht.

Trotzdem sagt der Händler, dass er nicht weiß wann er die Felge bekommt.


----------



## MG (21. März 2018)

banshee-guy schrieb:


> Stimmt, hast du recht.
> 
> Trotzdem sagt der Händler, dass er nicht weiß wann er die Felge bekommt.


Der Händler kann noch nichts wissen, weil die Felgen noch nicht im B2B zu sehen sind ... 
... sehr wahrscheinlich wie geplant KW13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevoRosso (21. März 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Der Händler kann noch nichts wissen, weil die Felgen noch nicht im B2B zu sehen sind ...
> ... sehr wahrscheinlich wie geplant KW13


Vielen Dank, dann bin ich mal wieder guter Dinge


----------



## RidingForALivin (23. März 2018)

Ich versteh hier viele nicht, dass sie so auf die 32 loch Felge spechten. Downhiller fahren mit 28 Loch Felgen. Freeride Bikes werden inzwischen mit 28 Loch Felgen ausgeliefert. Michi von Newmen empfiehlt bei höheren Belastungen dickere Speichen anstatt mit der Speichenanzahl nach oben zu gehen. Ich würde an seiner Stelle etwas verzweifeln... Oder wie es Newmen jetzt macht... einfach liefern, was die Leute wollen.

Ich selbst hab übrigens die E.G 30 Felge mit 28 Loch bestellt. Diese werden mit Sapim Race Speichen aufgebaut. Ich vermute mal stark, dass so ein LR deutlich robuster ist, als ein A.30 LR mit 32 D-Light speichen...


----------



## StevoRosso (23. März 2018)

Viele haben vielleicht einfach gute 32Loch Naben zu Hause liegen und möchten nicht extra neue kaufen, nur weil die Felge 4 Löcher weniger hat.


----------



## Stylo77 (26. März 2018)

RidingForALivin schrieb:


> Ich versteh hier viele nicht, dass sie so auf die 32 loch Felge spechten.



weil es sich seit mehreren jahren bewährt hat.


----------



## feedyourhead (26. März 2018)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> weil es sich seit mehreren jahren bewährt hat.


36 Speichen hatten sich sogar über mehrere Jahrzehnte bewährt...


----------



## Oshiki (26. März 2018)

Bei mir sind es vorhandene Naben und auch die bessere Verfügbarkeit von 32 Loch Naben für Selbstbauer.

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## RidingForALivin (26. März 2018)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> weil es sich seit mehreren jahren bewährt hat.


Dann lass uns wieder 24 Holzspeichen fahren. Haben sich Jahrhunderte bewährt. Technologien haben sich weiterentwickelt. Außerdem hängt das ganze auch von der verwendeten Felge ab, nehme ich mal stark an.  Wir reden hier aber über die Newmen Felge und da empfiehlt der Hersteller höchstpersönlich 28 Speichen.


----------



## Stylo77 (27. März 2018)

meine 32Loch Newmen AL 30 sind heute gekommen , Danke das sich der Hersteller dazu herab gelassen hat


----------



## StevoRosso (27. März 2018)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> meine 32Loch Newmen AL 30 sind heute gekommen , Danke das sich der Hersteller dazu herab gelassen hat


Wo hast du bestellt?

Edit: Hab heute diese nachricht bekommen:

"Hallo Steffen,

die erwartete Lieferzeit für NEWMEN-Evolution SL A.30 Disc 27,5" Felge-grey-black-27,5" / 32 Loch hat sich geändert auf voraussichtlich den 05.04.2018.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"

Ich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels...


----------



## MG (27. März 2018)

banshee-guy schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt?
> 
> Edit: Hab heute diese nachricht bekommen:
> 
> ...


Dein Händler soll einfach im B2B nachsehen ob lieferbar und wenn lieferbar (was sie sind) dann BESTELLEN.
Und iwe versprochen in KW13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_Arc_O (16. April 2018)

Welche Breite sollte Tubless-Band haben (für NEWMEN-Evolution SL A.30)? Welches Band würdet ihr für die Felge empfehlen? Erfahrungen?


----------



## Plumpssack (16. April 2018)

M_Arc_O schrieb:


> Welche Breite sollte Tubless-Band haben (für NEWMEN-Evolution SL A.30)? Welches Band würdet ihr für die Felge empfehlen? Erfahrungen?


30-33mm
Schwalbe wtb stans


----------



## MC² (17. April 2018)

Servus die Kollegen,

ein Lob an Newmen, ich konnte eben mit der Standpumpe problemlos meinen Reifen aufpumpen, musste nur an einer Stelle kurz Hand auflegen,
so ganz ohne Spezialpumpe oder gar Kompressor.

Allerdinngs hab ich das Problem, dass mein Reifen nach Umstellung auf Tubeless nicht mehr rund auf der SL A30 Felge läuft.

Zuvor war der Minion DHR 2.4 mit Schlauch montiert, was immer problemlos funzte. Hab den Reifen schon gut aufgepumpt zum Schluss auf 3,6bar, mit Spülmittel montiert, der sprang auch in die Felgenflanke rein, auch die Kennzeichnung am Rand sieht auch gut aus, nix offensichtlich erkennbar. Trotzdem eiert der Reifen seitlich bestimmt 3-4 mm und hat einen Höhenschlag, dass man am besten nur noch tiefe Böden fährt.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem schon mal gehabt, hat der Reifen ev. einen Schaden in der Karkasse bekommen, möchte nicht gleich wieder ummontieren, die Suppe (DT Revo Sealant) im Reifen ist ja noch frisch!


----------



## Quechua (18. April 2018)

Reifen bei MAXXIS reklamieren.


----------



## john081 (24. April 2018)

Interessant => Rückruf NEWMEN Evolution SL Felgen. Betrifft aber "nur" Rennrad.


----------



## feedyourhead (26. April 2018)

Jupp81 schrieb:


> Interessant => Rückruf NEWMEN Evolution SL Felgen. Betrifft aber "nur" Rennrad.


Interessant fände ich eine kurze Stellungnahme von @MG dazu was der Grund für diesen Rückruf ist.

Wenn man sowas 

_"Aufgrund ungünstiger Reifen-Felgentoleranzen und / oder Montagefehlern der Reifen kann es zum plötzlichen Abspringen des Reifens mit schlagartigem Luftverlust mit nicht vorhersehbaren Folgen für Leib und Leben kommen."
_
liest, stellt man sich ja erstmal direkt die Frage wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass das vorkommt.

Also waren es z.B. nur Prüfstandsversuche die darauf schließen lassen, dass das passieren könnte oder kam es in der Praxis vor?

Und hier im MTB Bereich fragt man sich natürlich, inwieweit das Felgenprofil mit ausgestellten und hakenlosen Felgenhörnern dafür verantwortlich ist, und es im ungüstigten Fall auch bei MTB Felgen auftreten kann.


----------



## MG (26. April 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Interessant fände ich eine kurze Stellungnahme von @MG dazu was der Grund für diesen Rückruf ist.
> 
> Wenn man sowas
> 
> ...



Bei den MTB Felgen ist alles in bester Ordnung.
Beim Rennrad kommen da noch einige andere Faktoren dazu, wie z.B. ein zwischen Felge und Reifen eingezwickter Reifen, höherer Reifendruck wie auf der Felge angegeben oder zu groß gefertigte Reifen von dem ein oder anderen Hersteller oder zu gering dimensionierte Felgenwulste oder sich dehnende Felgenwulste.
Tubless ist am Rennrad auch kritischer als am MTB.
Wenn man ein bischen googlet findet man relativ schnell viele abgesprungene Reifen in den verschiedensten Reifen- und Felgenhersteller Kombinationen.
Wir überarbeiten deshalb alle unsere Rennrad Felgen so, dass selbst diese Faktoren keine Gefahr mehr bedeuten.
Wie aber schon gesagt, bei den MTB Felgen besteht überhaupt keine Gefahr.


----------



## Brainspiller (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Meine alten Felgen sind ziemlich durch und ich will mir Die Evolution SL A 30 in 29" einspeichen. Leider bin ich mir etwas unsicher was ich bei Spokomat eingeben muss. ERD = 595 sagt NEWMEN, soweit so gut. Die +3mm Option für den ERD muss ich nicht setzen, oder? Das Ergebnis für die Speichenlänge dann jeweils +2mm nehmen um die MG Washer zu kompensieren. 
Kommt das hin so?


----------



## Oshiki (19. Mai 2018)

Die 595mm gehen nur bis Felgenboden und nicht bis zum Nippelschlitz.
Ich habe mit 599 mm gearbeitet.

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (19. Mai 2018)

OK und dann noch die 2mm für die Washer dazu?


----------



## Oshiki (19. Mai 2018)

Ja die kommen noch dazu.

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## imkreisdreher (1. Juli 2018)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Hi Georg,
> die XA25 nicht mehr empfehlen würde ich wenn:
> - ständig felsige Strecken zügig mit wenig Luftdruck gefahren werden
> - man "echte" 2,4" Reifen fahren möchte
> ...



Hallo,

ich bin an der Aufbauplanung eines Trailbikes (Mondraker Foxy) und habe mich gefragt, warum es keine Felge zwischen x.a.25 (375g) und der a.30 (478g) gibt bzw, ob man guten Gewissens das Risiko der x.a.25 eingehen kann (eigentlich ist sie mir zu schmal). Am Enduro fahre ich, seit es sie gibt, die dt xm481 überall, Park, Freiburger Hometrails, Reschen/Latsch, Riva, bei Rennen... und habe keine Probleme außer manchmal eine kleine Delle von einem Stein. Das Foxy soll trotzdem gescheucht werden, aber ist insgesamt deutlich leichter aufgebaut. Trails wie in Freiburg wird es aber häufig sehen. Ich würde die 275, 32 Speichenvariante wählen. 
Oder gibt es eine Felge dazwischen, die ich übersehen habe?`

Danke und Grüße


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (2. Juli 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin an der Aufbauplanung eines Trailbikes (Mondraker Foxy) und habe mich gefragt, warum es keine Felge zwischen x.a.25 (375g) und der a.30 (478g) gibt bzw, ob man guten Gewissens das Risiko der x.a.25 eingehen kann (eigentlich ist sie mir zu schmal). Am Enduro fahre ich, seit es sie gibt, die dt xm481 überall, Park, Freiburger Hometrails, Reschen/Latsch, Riva, bei Rennen... und habe keine Probleme außer manchmal eine kleine Delle von einem Stein. Das Foxy soll trotzdem gescheucht werden, aber ist insgesamt deutlich leichter aufgebaut. Trails wie in Freiburg wird es aber häufig sehen. Ich würde die 275, 32 Speichenvariante wählen.
> Oder gibt es eine Felge dazwischen, die ich übersehen habe?`
> ...


Naja, die XA25 ist eben unsere Trailbike Felge und die A.30 die (leichte) Enduro Felge. Wir halten die 30er Innenbreite für ein gutes Maß für die Reifen die man im gröberen Enduroeinsatz nutzt. Die XA25 ist für ihr Gewicht immernoch sehr haltbar, mit dem Foxy kann man es bergab aber schon richtig stehen lassen, da würde ich dann einfach die A.30 montieren.

Was würdest du dir denn unter einer Felge zwischen XA25 udn A30 vorstellen?

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. Juli 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich dachte an eine x.a.30 mit 400-410g Gewicht, denn zwischen der x.a.25 und der a.30 liegen ja ~100g
In dem Gewichtsbereich fahre ich ja die XM481, ich möchte aber etwas leichteres, am liebsten wieder 30mm innen.
Zur Not gehen auch 25mm innen, als Gewichtszugeständnis - es fehlt da aber trotzdem eine Felge dazwischen


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Juli 2018)

Naja ... das Gewicht hast du aber bei schlauchlos oder mit Tubolitos und evtl. bei Verwendung eines leichteren Reifens auch wieder drin. Da würde ich persönlich eher drauf achten. Gibt ja auch leichte Reifen mit recht stabiler Karkasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (2. Juli 2018)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Naja ... das Gewicht hast du aber bei schlauchlos oder mit Tubolitos und evtl. bei Verwendung eines leichteren Reifens auch wieder drin. Da würde ich persönlich eher drauf achten. Gibt ja auch leichte Reifen mit recht stabiler Karkasse.


Schlauchlos sowieso.

Leichte Reifen werden Kaiser Projekt bzw MM SS vorne und Aggressor EXO hinten, nicht leichter und nicht schwerer.


----------



## freetourer (2. Juli 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Schlauchlos sowieso.



Wie wäre es mit der XM421?


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. Juli 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der XM421?


Da bin ich immer noch bei 25mm Innenmaß, da wäre ja die x.a.25 wieder im Spiel, da die vermutlich etwas stabiler (bzw. gleich stabil, aber leichter) als die DT Mischung (die ist ja noch schweißbar) ist...


----------



## scubasigi_73 (3. Juli 2018)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Was würdest du dir denn unter einer Felge zwischen XA25 udn A30 vorstellen?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Tim



Eine mit 27.5mm Innenweite wäre super.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Juli 2018)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Eine mit 27.5mm Innenweite wäre super.


Haha  ne eine leichte 30mm Innenweite...


----------



## scubasigi_73 (3. Juli 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Haha  ne eine leichte 30mm Innenweite...



Eher wg. 2.3-2.5 Reifen.


----------



## Sepp90 (7. Juli 2018)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Ich wiege zwar nur 70kg, fahre aber schon eine ganze Weile so mit dem XA25 LRS und es macht ihm überhaupt nichts aus:
> 
> viele Grüße
> 
> Tim





NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Hi Georg,
> die XA25 nicht mehr empfehlen würde ich wenn:
> - ständig felsige Strecken zügig mit wenig Luftdruck gefahren werden
> - man "echte" 2,4" Reifen fahren möchte
> ...



Hi Tim,

deine beiden Beiträge waren für mich schon sehr hilfreich.
Aber dennoch bin ich mir noch unsicher ob die XA25 für mich die richtigen Laufräder sind. Das Gewicht reizt und verunsichert mich zugleich.
Ich baue mir in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten für die nächste Saison ein 5010 mit v/h 130mm Federweg auf und hierfür ziehe ich euren LRS in Betracht.
Meinen Fahrstil/Strecken würde ich ähnlich denen aus deinem Video einschätzen + 1-2 mal im Jahr Alpen o.ä., kein Park.
Reifen werden vorne DHR2 27,5x2,3 EXO 3C und hinten Forekaster in 2,35 EXO Dual.
Fahrfertig wiege ich etwa 66kg, mit Trinkrucksack etc. werde ich wohl auch nicht über 70kg kommen.
Soviel zu mir... Meine Bedenken, aktuell fahre ich an meinem derzeitigen Fully (120mm) den DT Swiss XM1501 Spline One mit 22,5mm Maulweite, gleicher Einsatzbereich, gleiche Reifen und habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Die XM1501 wiegen aber auch bei weniger MW knapp 150-200g mehr.
In wie weit sind die beiden LRS miteinander vergleichbar in Sachen Haltbarkeit, Steifigkeit,...?
Vielen Dank schon mal.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Juli 2018)

Nicht groß nachdenken. Bei einem Bike, wie dem 5010 ist doch der SL A.30 die optimale Wahl. Ich fahr sie am Tyee AM mit etwas mehr Federweg und habe ehrlich gesagt null Bedenken. Tolle Dinger.

Ich halte es inzwischen so: Wenn es nicht gerade einen Panzer aus deinem Bike macht (und das ist bei den A.30 def. nicht der Fall) ist mir Haltbarkeit definitiv wichtiger. Nichts macht dich langsamer als die Sorge um dein Material und das ständige vorsichtig sein. Da würde ich lieber an den Reifen experimentieren dort aber auch mit der eben genannten Einstellung rangehen. Da ich provokant mal davon ausgehe, dass du kein Weltklasse XC-Racer bist, wirst du von dem Mindergewicht kaum merklich langfristig profitieren, vom der im besten Sinne unauffälligen Haltbarkeit der SL A.30 aber schon. Einmal drauf, einstellen und vergessen bis der Reifen runter ist.

Btw. die A.30 fährt Jasper Jauch (wenn ich nicht völig falsch liege) an einem LT-Enduro bis Mini DH-ler oder sogar DH-ler und stellt damit Sachen an, die die meisten mit Sicherheit nicht machen würden und die halten!


----------



## naxo (23. Juli 2018)

33mm oder lieber 35mm breites Felgenband für die SL A.30?


----------



## oldwoodkai (23. Juli 2018)

ich hab das 32 mm von Sram drauf
war ein Set mit Ventilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naxo (23. Juli 2018)

oldwoodkai schrieb:


> ich hab das 32 mm von Sram drauf
> war ein Set mit Ventilen


Wie viel von der Felge hat das Band abgedeckt? Reicht es bis unter die Reifenwulst?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (23. Juli 2018)

Ich werde für dasselbe Laufrad 33-35mm nehmen, um die von MG vorgestellte Variante 3 zu erreichen.


----------



## naxo (23. Juli 2018)

Aus diesem Grund frage ich. Will nur sicher gehen das ich gleich das richtige Band habe bevor ich bestelle.
2,35er Reifen funktioniert noch auf der breiten Felge oder ist er zu schmal?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (23. Juli 2018)

Ich werde 2018er 2.4 Trail King und 2.3 Cross King oder nur Cross King fahren und die funktionieren.


----------



## oldwoodkai (23. Juli 2018)

naxo schrieb:


> Wie viel von der Felge hat das Band abgedeckt? Reicht es bis unter die Reifenwulst?


ob es Variante 3 ist
kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich fand die Breite so okay
fahre meine gebrauchten 2,3er Maxxis Minions auf den Felgen 
die waren im letzten Jahr schon 1 Woche in den Dolomiten und in Finale darauf und jetzt noch mal mit in Südtirol
Luft hält und ich habe in den 2 Wochen kein Stück nachpumpen müssen


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Juli 2018)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ich werde 2018er 2.4 Trail King und 2.3 Cross King oder nur Cross King fahren und die funktionieren.



Darf ich fragen, wie sich die CrossKings drauf machen? Und welches Rad du damit fährst? Mich interessiert der CrossKing nämlich auch sehr.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (24. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre sie noch nicht - habe meinen Rahmen (SC 5010) noch nicht. Habe mich aber im Continenal Reifenthread schlau gemacht


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. August 2018)

Ersten paar Runden mit der SL A.30 Felge haben einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Bei der ersten Runde gab es hinten leider direkt einen starken Durchschlag trotz Schaumstoff Insert und 1,9 bar. Reifen hat einen seitlichen Karkassenschaden erlitten. An der Felge ist keinerlei Delle zu erkennen.
Vom Fahreindruck fühlen sich die Laufräder gut steif an. Hab sie mit D-Light und 350er DT Naben selber aufgebaut, 29" 28-Loch. Gesamtgewicht liegt bei 1795g. Allerdings waren die Felgen auch ca. 20g über Herstellerangabe.


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. August 2018)

Hört sich doch gut an, auch wenn ich mich frage, wie du mit 1,9 bar und Felgenschaumstoffband die Dinger zum Durchschlag bringst?

Hast du 'n CC-Reifen drauf und bis flat auf eine Bordsteinkante gedroppt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. August 2018)

Reifen war ein Forekaster EXO TR. War ein Wurzelabschnitt auf einem Trail, kann aber auch ein Stein gewesen sein. Mit den normalen Reifen hab ich leider nicht wirklich Glück. Liegen schon paar Stück auf einem Stapel mit dem gleichen Schadensbild.
Hab ihn mit Maxsalami erstmal wieder dicht bekommen. Bei dem Schadensbild ist mir aber auch schon ein Reifen nach paar Fahrten weiter eingerissen.


----------



## LaiNico (7. August 2018)

Ok.

Und nun?


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. August 2018)

Verdammt.

Kann übrigens berichten - die Cross Kings gehen vglw. dankbar rauf und auch die Magic Marys haben sich bei mir relativ leicht demontieren lassen. Da kenne ich echt ganz andere Kaliber. Ich glaub' an der Kombination Conti MK/XK 2.2 damals auf meinem Stumpy mit dem Roval Traversee hat es sogar einen meiner guten Topeak Reifenheber gehimmelt. Das war schon heftig!


----------



## Feanor90 (14. August 2018)

jemand schonmal Decals machen lassen für sein LRS. Wie verhält es sich mit der Garantie wenn ich die Decals entferne (reden von Alu-LRS)? Einige Hersteller haben sich da ja etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## cost (19. August 2018)

Habe nun seit gut 4 Wochen den SL A 30 Laufradsatz an meienen neuen Bike und habe folgendes Problem:


Bei einen starken Durchschlag am Hinterrad mit 1,9 bar ( 75 kg fahtfertig) mit einen Maxxis High Roller EXO hatte der Reifen einen seitlichen Karkassenschaden und ein großes Loch in der Profilmitte, dass die Dichtmilch nicht schliessen konnte. Reifen wurde entsorgt und neuer High Roller aufgezogen; an der Felge sind  keinerlei Dellen oder Riss zu erkennen.

Neuer Reifen war sofort Dicht und verlor im Ruhezustand auch keine Luft.

1te. Ausfahrt nach 30 km ohne große Schläge oder ähnliches hatte ich einen Platten und konnte die Luftaustrittsstelle nicht finden ( kein Pfeifen, Zischen oder Milchaustritt)....Ventil ist OK

2te. Ausfahrt mit oben genannten Reifen; habe zur Sicherheit das Felgenband gewechselt ( altes hatte keinerlei Schäden aber man weis ja nie ). Reifen war wieder gleich Dicht und hatte zwei kleine Milchaustritte die sich von selbst schlossen. Reifen verlor im Ruhezustand in 2 Tagen 0,3 Bar von 2,1 auf 1,8 bar. Pumpte den Reifen wieder auf 1,9 bar auf und machte meine übliche Runde. Fazit: kam nach 45km mit 1,7 bar zuhause an und nach einen 1/2Tag ist er nun auf 1,5 bar gesunken. Kann keinerlei Luft oder Milchaustritte feststellen, Ventil ist dicht.

Könnte es sein dass die Felge einen Haar-Ris oder ähnliches hat, was könnte sonst aus eurer Erfahrung das Problem sein ?? 

Danke schonmal im voraus

Max


----------



## Oshiki (19. August 2018)

Ich würde auf ein undichtes Ventil tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cost (19. August 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ich würde auf ein undichtes Ventil tippen.



Danke für die super schnelle Antwort

habe das auch schon Gedacht, aber bei der Probe mit der Spucke  sind am Ventil nirgends Luftaustritte festzustellen.
Ventile sind die von BC  https://www.bike-components.de/de/bc/Tubelessventile-2-Stueck-p52470/ mit denen ich bis jetzt nur Positive Erfahrung gemacht habe.
Werde bei Gelegenheit das Ventil tauschen....


----------



## xalex (19. August 2018)

Das was du für den zweiten reifen beschreibst kann aber fast schon normal sein für den Reifen am Anfang,  je nach Modell


----------



## cost (19. August 2018)

xalex schrieb:


> Das was du für den zweiten reifen beschreibst kann aber fast schon normal sein für den Reifen am Anfang,  je nach Modell



Mal schauen, vielleicht legt es sich noch,

danke für die Antwort !!


----------



## Felger (19. August 2018)

wenn es am ventil undicht ist tritt es bei allen speichenlöchern aus - bei 0,3bar pro 2 Tag wird da mit spucke nicht viel blubbern. evtl sieht man es, wenn man das gesamte lr untertaucht. weiher oder sowas


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen und hänge dabei auch an den Laufrädern fest.
Nicolai G15.
Bisher dachte ich bei den Laufrädern an die Stans Flow MK3 Felgen + Hope Naben.
Die Newmen gefallen mir aber irgendwie besser und sind auch leichter.
Ich wiege fahrfertig ca 65kg. Einsatzgebiet sind Touren mit Trails bis S3. Keine Sprünge, kein Bikepark etc. Wenn dann mal ein kleiner Hüpfer, mehr nicht.
Nun bin ich am überlegen den kompletten Newmen LRS in 29 zu nehmen oder alternativ die SL A.30 Felgen mit 32 Loch + Hope Naben + Sapim (Race?) Speichen.

Irgendwie fällt mir da die Entscheidung gerade schwer.


----------



## MG (20. August 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen und hänge dabei auch an den Laufrädern fest.
> Nicolai G15.
> ...


Bei Deinem Gewicht brauchst Du keine Race, da reichen definitiv D-light.
Ich würde eventuell sogar auf die X.A.25 gehen ...


----------



## Felger (20. August 2018)

ist eher die Frage Straightpull vs J-Bend.Bei den Newmen kannst und musst du hald das Lagerspiel einstellen. Ansonsten ist bei einem guten Aufbau beides relativ gleichwertig.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. August 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Gewicht brauchst Du keine Race, da reichen definitiv D-light.
> Ich würde eventuell sogar auf die X.A.25 gehen ...



Die X.A.25 sind mir zu schmal. Auf die Felgen soll der Conti Baron oder Maxxis DHR2 2,4WT drauf. Daher lieber die breitere Felge. Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob es dann gleich der komplette LRS wird oder einer mit Hope Naben damit ich die 32 Loch nehmen kann.


----------



## MC² (20. August 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen und hänge dabei auch an den Laufrädern fest.
> Nicolai G15.
> ...



War vor der gleichen Frage gestanden für mein Spectral 140 mit 160er Gabel.
Geworden ists eine SL A30 mit DT 240 Naben in straightpull. Wiege 69kg, ähnliches Anforderungsprofil wie du.
Würde rückblickend sogar eine 25er Felge für hinten nehmen, reicht aus.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. August 2018)

Wie ist es denn bei einem Fahrer der fahrfertig ca 95kg hat? Die Felge sollte da auch noch passen. Nabe soll da eine Hope werden. Nur bei den Speichen habe ich da keine Ahnung. Passen da die Race vom Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (23. August 2018)

...


----------



## MG (23. August 2018)

gorgo schrieb:


> Mir ist beim ersten Cross Training mit den neuen SL R.32 Road Disc die Felge bei einem Standard Wurzel Durchschlag kollabiert.
> Tubeless Reifen mit dem aufgedruckten Luftdruck gefahren. Also nicht mal zu wenig Druck drauf.
> Spricht jetzt nicht für die Haltbarkeit der SL R.32 Felge.





gorgo schrieb:


> Mir ist beim ersten Cross Training mit den neuen SL R.32 Road Disc die Felge bei einem Standard Wurzel Durchschlag kollabiert.
> Tubeless Reifen mit dem aufgedruckten Luftdruck gefahren. Also nicht mal zu wenig Druck drauf.
> Spricht jetzt nicht für die Haltbarkeit der SL R.32 Felge.


Hallo Oliver,
unsere Road / Cross Felgen sind zwar nicht so stabil wie unsere MTB Felgen, aber nicht weniger stabil wie eine der von Dir aufgezählten.
2.5bar (ist vermutlich der min. Druck der vom Reifenhersteller vorgegeben ist) sind in Abhängigkeit vom Reifen und Fahrergewicht aber auch nicht allzu viel Druck im Crosser. 
Welche Reifen fährst Du bzw. was wiegst Du?
Mit solch Aussagen wie „…und es kam ein Wurzeldurchschlag, welcher zuvor noch keiner Felge etwas ausgemacht hatte ..“ sind immer „schwierig“, denn man trifft eine Wurzel in den seltensten Fällen immer exakt unter denselben Voraussetzungen.

Wir können Dir ein Crash Replacement anbieten.

Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## imkreisdreher (23. August 2018)

gorgo schrieb:


> Mir ist beim ersten Cross Training mit den neuen SL R.32 Road Disc die Felge bei einem Standard Wurzel Durchschlag kollabiert.
> Tubeless Reifen mit dem aufgedruckten Luftdruck gefahren. Also nicht mal zu wenig Druck drauf.
> Spricht jetzt nicht für die Haltbarkeit der SL R.32 Felge.


Ich sehe eine Delle, aber wo ist das Laufrad kollabiert?


----------



## gorgo (23. August 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Wir können Dir ein Crash Replacement anbieten.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Michi Grätz



Hallo Michi,
ich werde mich an Euren Kundendienst richten. Ist besser als dies hier auszubreiten!


----------



## Alpde (22. September 2018)

Hallo,hat schon jemand die Newmen SL X A25 Felge in 29 gewogen und wie ist die Haltbarkeit  der Speichenlöcher bei hoher Speichenspannung?
Welche Speichen werden denn für den SL X A25 Laufradsatz verwendet?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (23. September 2018)

Alpde schrieb:


> Hallo,hat schon jemand die Newmen SL X A25 Felge in 29 gewogen und wie ist die Haltbarkeit  der Speichenlöcher bei hoher Speichenspannung?
> Welche Speichen werden denn für den SL X A25 Laufradsatz verwendet?



Ein Blick auf die Herstellerseite:
https://www.newmen-components.de/de/85/mtb/laufraeder/evolution-sl-xa25/


----------



## Schoberstein (23. September 2018)

Meine wiegen 765g ( inkl. XD Freilauf) und 683g. Allerdings ohne Tubelessband und ohne Ventile. Aber nicht schlecht für eine Alufelge. Fahre die bislang ohne Probleme am Epic und auch am Stumpi.
Mit Rocket Ron 2,25 TLE und Magura SL 180 er Scheibenbremsen 1619 vorne und 1988 hinten inkl. Eagle Kassette, Ventilen Milch und Band.


----------



## BassSetAlight (27. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Laufradsatz aufbauen lassen mit den SL A30 Felgen.
Das ganze auf Hope Boost Naben, 3-fach Kreuzung, natürlich mit den Newmen MG Unterlegscheiben und den Sapim 14mm Polyax Nippeln.

@MG Mir ist aufgefallen das der Winkel zwischen Speichen und Nippel recht stark sichtbar ist. Bei einem älteren LRS mit Spank Felge sieht das viel "grader" aus.

Der Hope/Newmen LRS ist nun noch ungefahren, ist das etwas das sich mit der Zeit setzt?


----------



## R0htabak (28. September 2018)

Kann mir jemand nochmal kurz helfen:

NEWMEN Felge 29" Evolution SL A.30 - ERD 595

gelesen habe ich aber, das eigentlich mit 599 zum Nippelsitz ohne Washer gerechnet wurde.
Hab vor einem Monat mein HR eingespeicht ohene die Felge zu vermessen, mit 595 gerechnet und die Speichen waren definitiv zu kurz.
Fazit: die Washer weggelassen (das mit der Garantie weiß ich, bis jetzt funktioniert es!)

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (28. September 2018)

Ich wiederhole mich gerne einmal:
Die 595mm gehen nur bis Felgenboden und nicht bis zum Nippelschlitz!
Ich habe mit 599 mm gearbeitet.


----------



## zr0wrk (28. September 2018)

Speichen rechnet man doch immer mit ERD + x, wobei x durch Art der Nippel und Bauweise (also mit oder ohne Washer) bestimmt wird.


----------



## tienvangbac (30. September 2018)

Alpde schrieb:


> Hallo,hat schon jemand die Newmen SL X A25 Felge in 29 gewogen und wie ist die Haltbarkeit  der Speichenlöcher bei hoher Speichenspannung?





Die Felge ist ziemlich filigran. 1200N sollten eingehalten werden und die Unterlegscheiben sind Pflicht bei dem dünnen Felgenboden.


----------



## Alpde (21. Oktober 2018)

Nun habe ich für meine Frau einen Laufradsatz zusammen bauen lassen. Newmen SLX A25 Felgen 28L. Yuniper Naben mit X Ray Speichen Gewicht bei 1420g


----------



## SerpentrasD (26. Oktober 2018)

Letztes Wochenende habe ich wohl mein HR mit der SL 30. gekillt. Reifen war noch dicht aber 2 Speichen wurden lose mit der Delle.
Reifen gehen nicht mehr tubeless und der Felgenstoß sieht auch ziemlich im arsch aus. Da werde ich wohl Selbst mit NEWMEN sprechen müssen weil der Stoß so platt aussieht. Zu wenig Luft hatte ich meiner Meinung nicht mit 85 fahre ich am HR 2,5 bar.


----------



## JensXTR (30. November 2018)

Moin,

Bin gerade in der Planung eines Plus-Bikes. Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit der Newmen EVOLUTION SL A.35.

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zayphod (9. Dezember 2018)

Hello, 

Are Sapim CX-Ray compatible for a wheel build on these rims? 
What would be the correct length for 27.5 "rims with a J-bend hubs?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xalex (13. Dezember 2018)

Zayphod schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> Are Sapim CX-Ray compatible for a wheel build on these rims?
> What would be the correct length for 27.5 "rims with a J-bend hubs?
> ...



Yes.

Which hubs? newmen?

https://www.newmen-components.de/ap...ter/User_Manuals/ERD_Dimension_Rim_ver-01.pdf

Donn´t forget the washers!

Edit: A, sorry you´ve asked about Jbend hubs. I´ll ask a friend for the correct ERD


----------



## Zayphod (13. Dezember 2018)

xalex schrieb:


> Yes.
> 
> Which hubs? newmen?
> 
> ...



Yes, Newmen J-bend 32h BOOST. 

Using DT Swiss spoke calculator I've got:

Front left: 269mm
Front right: 270mm
Rear left: 270mm
Rear right: 269mm

And now I need to add 2mm for the MG washer, right?
Does that 1mm difference between left and right matters that much? Can't I just buy 64 272mm spokes?


----------



## xalex (14. Dezember 2018)

Her the answer:

Der ERD inklusive Washer ist 565mm bei diesen Felgen gewesen! Eingespeicht habe ich VR & HR mit 272/274mm


----------



## Zayphod (14. Dezember 2018)

xalex schrieb:


> Her the answer:
> 
> Der ERD inklusive Washer ist 565mm bei diesen Felgen gewesen! Eingespeicht habe ich VR & HR mit 272/274mm




That's strange. So the ERD from the PDF on their site is not correct?


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Dezember 2018)

Not sure if I'm missing something but which rim are we even talking about?


----------



## Zayphod (14. Dezember 2018)

SL A.30 27.5"


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Dezember 2018)

272mm spokes all around should work out fine. Use Sapim Polyax nipples with the MG washers.


----------



## Zayphod (14. Dezember 2018)

Shouldn't the right side spokes on the rear wheel be a bit shorter or the nipples will compensate for 1-2mm longer spoke?


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Dezember 2018)

It works out with the same spoke lengths with the hub dimensions. All Newmen wheels except for the road rear wheels are built with the same spoke lenghts left/right/front/rear.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (15. Dezember 2018)

Hi, ich will mir einen LRS mit den E.G.35  + DT350 + Sapim Race bauen.
Hab mir jetzt die Sapim Double Square Nippel + washer geholt. Diese sind insgesamt 16mm lang, aber auf der Speichenseite nur 12mm. Sind die OK für die Felge mit dem im Vgl. zur SL.A30 dickeren Boden? Schaut nur noch der Vierkant raus. Die Dinger gibts soviel ich gesehen habe auch nur in der Länge.


----------



## codit (15. Dezember 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> It works out with the same spoke lengths with the hub dimensions. All Newmen wheels except for the road rear wheels are built with the same spoke lenghts left/right/front/rear.


Jetzt bin ich aber verblüfft . Vorderrad mit der Jbend-Boost Nabe links/rechts mit derselben Speichenlänge? Also mit Sapim Polyax 14mm geht das definitiv nicht. Ich habe gerade ein Rad mit Arch MK3 ohne Unterlegscheiben aufgebaut. Da stehen die Speichen bei 2mm Unterschied links/rechts perfekt identisch im Nippelschlitz.

Hier die Daten:
Newmen SL Boost 32L + ArchMK3 32L 27.5 + Sapim Polyax 14mm +
keine Unterlegscheiben + Sapim CxRay l/r 274/276mm
Spannung links 1200...1280Nm, Spannung rechts 800...870Nm, mittig gebaut,
Speichen schauen alle knapp aus dem Nippelschlitz heraus


----------



## C.Hill (19. Dezember 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Soviel ich weiß gibt es die Double Square aber nicht länger als in 16mm ...



Hallo MG, kann man die Sapim double square Nippel auch für die E.G.35 Felge verwenden?


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Dezember 2018)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Hallo MG, kann man die Sapim double square Nippel auch für die E.G.35 Felge verwenden?


Bin zwar nicht Michi aber - klar, kein Problem


----------



## C.Hill (19. Dezember 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Michi aber - klar, kein Problem



THX! Kann jmd meinen gemessenen (inkl. Spaim double square + Washer) ERD von 557 bestätigen?

D.h. Werksangabe 552 + 5mm

Ist der Nippel wirklich lang genug? Schaut gerade so der Vierkant raus. Foto ist inkl. Washer:


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Dezember 2018)

C.Hill schrieb:


> THX! Kann jmd meinen gemessenen (inkl. Spaim double square + Washer) ERD von 557 bestätigen?
> 
> D.h. Werksangabe 552 + 5mm
> 
> ...


rechne einfach mit dem dt rechner mit den angaben aus unserer erd liste und dann auf die errechnete länge 2mm addieren


----------



## C.Hill (20. Dezember 2018)

Schockschwere Not. Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet... 

Bei meinen beiden E.G 35 Felgen lässt sich am Felgenstoß der Nippel nicht montieren, weil der Verbinder zu nah am Speichenloch verklebt wurde. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das im Sinne des Erfinders ist... 

Könnte das bitte jmd. von Newmen kommentieren?


----------



## MG (20. Dezember 2018)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Schockschwere Not. Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet...
> 
> Bei meinen beiden E.G 35 Felgen lässt sich am Felgenstoß der Nippel nicht montieren, weil der Verbinder zu nah am Speichenloch verklebt wurde.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das im Sinne des Erfinders ist...
> ...


Da ist (warum auch immer) der sleeve zu lang.
das soll so natürlich nicht sein.
Schick uns die Felgen bitte zu, wir tauschen sie umgehend aus.


----------



## C.Hill (21. Dezember 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Da ist (warum auch immer) der sleeve zu lang.
> das soll so natürlich nicht sein.
> Schick uns die Felgen bitte zu, wir tauschen sie umgehend aus.



Hallo MG,

die Felgen sind unterwegs zu euch. Vielen Dank für diese unkomplizierte, schnelle Reaktion.
Das gute dabei ist, dass ich jetzt Zeit für die Familie über Weihnachten habe 

In diesem Sinne schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (5. März 2019)

Ich habe einen Newman Evolution SL A.30 29" lrs. Habe darauf einen Conti Baron 2.4 tubeless montiert. Bei einem Sprung ist mir der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Auch schon beim Montieren ist ein Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Gibt es bekannte Probleme mit der Kombi Baron und SL A.30?


----------



## Plumpssack (5. März 2019)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Newman Evolution SL A.30 29" lrs. Habe darauf einen Conti Baron 2.4 tubeless montiert. Bei einem Sprung ist mir der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Auch schon beim Montieren ist ein Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Gibt es bekannte Probleme mit der Kombi Baron und SL A.30?


Mit unseren Felgen speziell nicht. Generell gibt es über Conti Reifen in der Hinsicht aber einiges an Lesestoff...:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/baron-2-3-tubeless-springt-von-der-felge.684975/
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/continental-baron-2-4-projekt.782040/page-8


----------



## frittenullnull (5. März 2019)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Newman Evolution SL A.30 29" lrs. Habe darauf einen Conti Baron 2.4 tubeless montiert. Bei einem Sprung ist mir der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Auch schon beim Montieren ist ein Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Gibt es bekannte Probleme mit der Kombi Baron und SL A.30?



ist es ein aktueller Baron? ich habe auf den Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" den aktuellen Baron und Kaiser drauf und beide Reifen gehen so dermaßen schwer zum aufziehen. nun war meine nabe defekt (keiew von newmen) und der reifen musste wieder runter – hiermit war ich 10 minuten beschäftigt. ich kann mir also schwer vorstellen, dass der reifen dann bei dir einfach so runter fliegt?
vielleicht stimmt was mit dem reifen nicht.
die alten baron 2016-2017 hatten das problem jedoch mal…


----------



## Quechua (5. März 2019)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> ist es ein aktueller Baron? ich habe auf den Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" den aktuellen Baron und Kaiser drauf und beide Reifen gehen so dermaßen schwer zum aufziehen. nun war meine nabe defekt (keiew von newmen) und der reifen musste wieder runter – hiermit war ich 10 minuten beschäftigt. ich kann mir also schwer vorstellen, dass der reifen dann bei dir einfach so runter fliegt?
> vielleicht stimmt was mit dem reifen nicht.
> die alten baron 2016-2017 hatten das problem jedoch mal…


Kann bestätigen, dass das aktuelle Modell extrem schwer zu montieren geht. Auf zwei verschiedenen Felgen ein Riesenkrampf. Waren allerdings keine Newmen Felgen


----------



## stromb6 (6. März 2019)

Ja Produktionsdatum der Reifen ist KW 37 aus 2017.
Aber auf der E13 Trs Race SL mit 31mm Maulweite halten die Dinger.
Werde mal Conti anschreiben ob ich die Dinger umgetauscht bekomme.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## frittenullnull (6. März 2019)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ja Produktionsdatum der Reifen ist KW 37 aus 2017.
> Aber auf der E13 Trs Race SL mit 31mm Maulweite halten die Dinger.
> Werde mal Conti anschreiben ob ich die Dinger umgetauscht bekomme.
> 
> Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


ok, ein alter baron ist mir damals auch schon mal beim aufpumpen von einer notubes felge gesprungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (6. März 2019)

Es lag definitiv am Baron Reifen. Hab heute in der Früh zwei Maxxis Highroller aufgezogen.
Sehr mulmiges Gefühl bei den ersten Sprüngen. Den 2,5 Meter Drop musste ich drei mal anfahren.
Aber die Reifen halten perfekt auf der Felge. 

Conti hat mich an den Händler verwiesen bei dem ich die reifen gekauft habe. 
Mal gespannt was Bike Discount dazu sagt.


----------



## frittenullnull (7. März 2019)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Es lag definitiv am Baron Reifen. Hab heute in der Früh zwei Maxxis Highroller aufgezogen.
> Sehr mulmiges Gefühl bei den ersten Sprüngen. Den 2,5 Meter Drop musste ich drei mal anfahren.
> Aber die Reifen halten perfekt auf der Felge.
> 
> ...


ok gut 
wie hast du mit conti kontakt aufgenommen? 
ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man über die "[email protected]" einem immer sofort ein austausch angeboten wird…


----------



## stromb6 (7. März 2019)

Ich habe direkt auf der Homepage unter Kontakt-Qualitätsmanagement Kontakt aufgenommen. 

Werd mal ne Mail an die von dir gepostete Mailadresse schicken. Ich hab 6 von den Reifen hier.  Hab nochmal versucht einen anderen aufzuziehen. Bei ca. 2 - 2.5 Bar mit lauten Knall von der Felge gesprungen. Die Dinger gehen auch viel zu leicht auf die Felge.


----------



## stromb6 (8. März 2019)

Die Antwort mit der Aussage ich solle mich an Bike Discount wenden kam von der Email [email protected] !
Habe nochmal eine Email hin geschrieben, dass ich alle 6 Reifen an BD zurückgeschickt habe. Habe versucht die Baron aus KW 26/2017 auf drei verschiedenen Felgen (Newman, EX1501 und FW Aramide) zu montieren. Nicht auf einer hält der Reifen tubeless.
Hab einen Baron vom Capra demontiert. Diese sind aus KW 11/2018. Sie lassen sich nur mit sehr hohem Kraftaufwand montieren und halten auf allen drei Felgen. Als liegt bei der Serie aus KW 26/2017 definitiv ein Problem vor.


----------



## playbike (21. März 2019)

Wollt mir einen 27.5 Laufradsatz mit SL X.A. 25 Felge aufbauen lassen.
Der Laufradbauer rät mir ab, da erst kürzlich einem Kunden bei 2.5bar Reifendruck der Reifen von der Felge sprang und es wohl Probleme gibt. Finde aber nix über Probleme mit der Felge und bin jetzt sehr verunsichert


----------



## BassSetAlight (21. März 2019)

Bring doch mal in Erfahrung was das für ein Reifen war und von welchem Modelljahr. Am besten auch, Schlauch oder Tubeless?

Die Schuld jetzt nur der Felge zu geben ist doch etwas einseitig.


----------



## Friedjof (21. März 2019)

Habe mir einen Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" LRS zugelegt und soeben versucht, einen Nobby Nic 2.35 (mit Schlauch) aufzuziehen.
Leider bin ich kläglich gescheitert. 

Gehen die Reifen grundsätzlich so schwer auf die Felge?


----------



## frittenullnull (22. März 2019)

Friedjof schrieb:


> Habe mir einen Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" LRS zugelegt und soeben versucht, einen Nobby Nic 2.35 (mit Schlauch) aufzuziehen.
> Leider bin ich kläglich gescheitert.
> 
> Gehen die Reifen grundsätzlich so schwer auf die Felge?


also die conti baron und kaiser gehen quasi auch nicht drauf 
mit schlauch würde ich mich nicht getrauen die zu fahren. wenn du ein schlauch auf dem trail wechseln musst…


----------



## Friedjof (22. März 2019)

Das Problem sehe ich auch. Wenn ich den Reifen jetzt doch irgendwie drauf bekomme.
Was mache ich dann unterwegs bei einem Defekt?


----------



## frittenullnull (22. März 2019)

Friedjof schrieb:


> Das Problem sehe ich auch. Wenn ich den Reifen jetzt doch irgendwie drauf bekomme.
> Was mache ich dann unterwegs bei einem Defekt?


also ich bekomm meine schon drauf aber halt nur mit kraft und zeit…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (22. März 2019)

Ganz wichtig ist, dass ihr bei der Montage stehts die Reifenwülste in die Mitte (Vertiefung/Kanal) der Felge drückt. Dort hat die Felge den geringsten Durchmesser und man hat den besten Spielraum zur Montage. Auch ist es aus dem gleichen Grund am besten gegenüber vom Ventil mit der Montage zu beginnen. Am Ventil kann man den Reifen schließlich nicht in die Mitte drücken.
Hoffe das hilft euch bei der Montage.

Noch zur Info:
https://www.schwalbe.com/de/tubeless-technology.html (runterscrollen)
Schwalbe attestiert unseren Rennradlaufrädern einfache Montage. Diese sind von den diesbezüglich relevanten Maßen her sehr ähnlich zu unseren MTB Laufrädern.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## xalex (22. März 2019)

Ich finds jetzt nicht ungewöhnlich schwierig.  Da sind meine China carbon Felgen zäher


----------



## Orakel (22. März 2019)

jiep, ist etwas zäh  Reifen+Schlauch (Hans Dampf) auf die Felge zubringen, aber mit Kraft Technik und viel Geduld gehts dann doch 
Aufm Trail unterwegs wird's kniffelig


----------



## Friedjof (23. März 2019)

Vermutlich liegt´s ja an meinen beiden linken Händen. 
Den Reifen bekomme ich aber nicht drauf! 

So etwas ist mir bisher bei noch keiner Felge passiert.

Gibt es für die Newmen-Felgen einen bestimmten Trick?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Orakel (23. März 2019)

Seifenwasser oder von Schwalbe gibt es so nen Stickk (fällt mir gerade nicht ein,der Name) mit dem man die Seitenwände einstreicht, dann gehts leichter


----------



## Friedjof (23. März 2019)

Vermutlich "Easy Fit Montage-Flüssigkeit"!?


----------



## BassSetAlight (24. März 2019)

Man erkennt auf deinem Bild ganz deutlich, dass du den bisher aufgezogenen Reifenen, nicht bis in die tiefste Stelle der Felgenmitte gedrückt hast.
Mach das doch einfach mal, wurde ja schon vorgeschlagen. Dann gehts auch ;-)


----------



## Friedjof (24. März 2019)

@ BassSetAlight:

Darauf habe ich eigentlich extra geachtet.


----------



## Hoffes (24. März 2019)

Musst halt Reifenheber für das letzte Stück nehmen da es stramm drauf geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassSetAlight (24. März 2019)

Das ist doch die Seite die bereits voll drauf ist?

Die Seite, die noch nicht voll aufgezogen ist, musst du in in die Mitte drücken. Also die Teile die halt bereits drauf sind.

Die Linie dürfte man nicht sehen wenn du den Reifen auf der Seite zur Mitte drückst.


----------



## Friedjof (24. März 2019)

Etwas zähe Geschichte. Hat dann aber doch noch geklappt. 

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## 88ONE (26. März 2019)

Hi zusammen - wie deckt ihr denn Kratzer in der Felge ab?

Edding, Lackstift oder...

Ich war gerade ne Woche auf Lanzarote unterwegs und ggü. Kratzern scheint der Evo X.A.25 Laufradsatz recht empfindlich zu sein... Dellen sind kein Problem.

Ride on - stefan


----------



## Groudon (10. Mai 2019)

88ONE schrieb:


> Hi zusammen - wie deckt ihr denn Kratzer in der Felge ab?
> 
> Edding, Lackstift oder...
> 
> ...



Mit Dreck. ;-)


----------



## SerpentrasD (10. Mai 2019)

Mich mache auch nichts gegen Kratzer. Gehört da zu ansonsten denke ich bei jedem den ich sehe und keine hat daß es die erste Ausfahrt ist oder er einfach keine trails fährt mit Steinen. 

Lackstifte gehen natürlich...


----------



## feedyourhead (12. Mai 2019)

Im Gegensatz zu mit Lackstift ausgebessertem Eloxal stören mich Kratzer an Felgen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puitl (12. Juni 2019)

Grüß euch!
Hat schon wer die X.A.25 länger im Einsatz? Ich schwanke gerade sehr auf diese von einem Notubes Bravo LRS umzusteigen (ist die ZTR Arch CB7 Carbon Felge) da ich so 200g rotierende Masse einsparen könnte.

Zu mir: knapp über 70kg, fährt auch schon mal verblocktes aber nie mit schnellem Tempo, eher hoher Grundspeed^^
Ab und zu mal Bikepark, dort aber auch eher auf den Wurzeligen/Flowigen Strecken. Richtige Sprünge und Drops kommen mangels Fahrtechnik nicht vor.
Luftdruck hab ich auch immer lieber das Quäntchen mehr drinnen, alleine schon als Pannenschutz.
Unter Strich bin ich der klassische fortgeschrittene Hobby-Trail-Rider.

Sollte die X.A.25 ohne Probleme mitmachen oder?

Wie sieht es mit der Reifenform/-stütze bei 2,4" Reifen aus?
Die Arch CB7 hat auch nur 26mm Innenbreite, durch das niedrige Felgenhorn stütz sich der Reifen jedoch richtig schön satt ab, gefällt mir und gibt auch ein sicheres Gefühl.

Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## Geplagter (13. Juni 2019)

puitl schrieb:


> Grüß euch!
> Hat schon wer die X.A.25 länger im Einsatz? Ich schwanke gerade sehr auf diese von einem Notubes Bravo LRS umzusteigen (ist die ZTR Arch CB7 Carbon Felge) da ich so 200g rotierende Masse einsparen könnte.
> 
> Zu mir: knapp über 70kg, fährt auch schon mal verblocktes aber nie mit schnellem Tempo, eher hoher Grundspeed^^
> ...


Laut Produktbeschreibung sollte der LRS perfekt für dich passen und auch ich habe ein ähnliches Fahrerprofil und mich vor gut einem Jahr für den X.A.25 entschieden. Gewicht ist top und auch sonst macht der LRS einen guten Eindruck.
Mein Fazit nach ca. 3.500 km in einem Jealous Hardtail ist aber eher durchwachsen. Leider hatten beide Laufräder nach ca. 2.500 km jeweils einen leichten bis mittleren Seitenschlag, den auch mein versierter Bikeschrauber nicht kpl. herauszentriert bekam. Bei einem LRS, der grundsätzlich für den AllMountain-Einsatz vorgesehen ist, sollte das eigentlich nicht vorkommen.
Mein LRS hat noch die Gen1 Naben, bei denen das Lagerspiel eingestellt werden kann/muss. Da muss man sehr sorgfältig und mit viel Gefühl herangehen, ansonsten geben die Lager schnell den Geist auf. Wurde hier im Forum ja schon mehrfach angesprochen und mittlerweile sind die Gen2 Naben ja auch völlig anders aufgebaut, was sicherlich einen Grund hat. Eine 100-prozentige Kaufempfehlung würde ich daher nicht unbedingt geben, insbesondere wenn ich die Dauerhaltbarkeit mit meinem anderen LRS vergleiche. Dieser aus DT Swiss 240S Naben, NoTubes ZTR Crest und Sapim CXRay Speichen aufgebaute LRS versieht auch nach fast 10.000 km im Winterbike immer noch problemlos seinen Dienst, ohne das ein Lager rau laufen würde oder ein Seitenschlag zu erkennen wäre. Die Lager in den Newmen-Naben zeigen hingegen erste Verschleißerscheinungen und ich denke, nach spätestens 4.500 km sind sie fällig. Das ist zwar kein besonders großer Kostenfaktor, aber wieder mit Arbeit verbunden und sollte in dieser Preisklasse eigentlich nicht so sein.


----------



## feedyourhead (13. Juni 2019)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Laut Produktbeschreibung sollte der LRS perfekt für dich passen und auch ich habe ein ähnliches Fahrerprofil und mich vor gut einem Jahr für den X.A.25 entschieden. Gewicht ist top und auch sonst macht der LRS einen guten Eindruck.
> Mein Fazit nach ca. 3.500 km in einem Jealous Hardtail ist aber eher durchwachsen. Leider hatten beide Laufräder nach ca. 2.500 km jeweils einen leichten bis mittleren Seitenschlag, den auch mein versierter Bikeschrauber nicht kpl. herauszentriert bekam. Bei einem LRS, der grundsätzlich für den AllMountain-Einsatz vorgesehen ist, sollte das eigentlich nicht vorkommen.
> Mein LRS hat noch die Gen1 Naben, bei denen das Lagerspiel eingestellt werden kann/muss. Da muss man sehr sorgfältig und mit viel Gefühl herangehen, ansonsten geben die Lager schnell den Geist auf. Wurde hier im Forum ja schon mehrfach angesprochen und mittlerweile sind die Gen2 Naben ja auch völlig anders aufgebaut, was sicherlich einen Grund hat. Eine 100-prozentige Kaufempfehlung würde ich daher nicht unbedingt geben, insbesondere wenn ich die Dauerhaltbarkeit mit meinem anderen LRS vergleiche. Dieser aus DT Swiss 240S Naben, NoTubes ZTR Crest und Sapim CXRay Speichen aufgebaute LRS versieht auch nach fast 10.000 km im Winterbike immer noch problemlos seinen Dienst, ohne das ein Lager rau laufen würde oder ein Seitenschlag zu erkennen wäre. Die Lager in den Newmen-Naben zeigen hingegen erste Verschleißerscheinungen und ich denke, nach spätestens 4.500 km sind sie fällig. Das ist zwar kein besonders großer Kostenfaktor, aber wieder mit Arbeit verbunden und sollte in dieser Preisklasse eigentlich nicht so sein.


Sehe ich ganz genauso.
Die Felgen sind super, aufbauen würde ich sie mittlerweile aber mit anderen Naben.


----------



## puitl (13. Juni 2019)

Mir ging's eig eh nur um die Felgen ja. Aufbauen möchte ich sie eh mit 350er oder 240er Naben

Glaub dann werd ich den Umstieg machen. Die XA25 sollten prinzipiell aber schon mehr aushalten als die Crest oder?
Lag der Seitenschlag evtl am Aufbau?


----------



## feedyourhead (13. Juni 2019)

puitl schrieb:


> Die XA25 sollten prinzipiell aber schon mehr aushalten als die Crest


Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Geplagter (13. Juni 2019)

puitl schrieb:


> Mir ging's eig eh nur um die Felgen ja. Aufbauen möchte ich sie eh mit 350er oder 240er Naben
> 
> Glaub dann werd ich den Umstieg machen. Die XA25 sollten prinzipiell aber schon mehr aushalten als die Crest oder?
> Lag der Seitenschlag evtl am Aufbau?


Die Frage stelle ich mir auch. Wenn beide Laufräder nach einer solchen Laufleistung leicht eiern, drängt sich mir eher der Verdacht auf, dass die X.A.25 Felge nicht sonderlich steif ist. Evtl. war der LRS aber auch nur schlecht aufgebaut.


----------



## puitl (13. Juni 2019)

Bei mir kommt halt auch die eher schonende Fahrweise und eben nur 70kg auch dazu


----------



## puitl (13. Juni 2019)

Nein ich schaffs nicht, die vertikale Nachgiebigkeit und das schöne voluminöse Reifenprofil des Bravo LRS taugen mir einfach, glaub ich werd mit den nicht eingesparten 200g leben


----------



## mtbcastle (24. Juni 2019)

Ich möchte mir u. g. Felge fürs HR zusammen bauen lassen und bekomme aktuell nicht alle benötigten Infos verlässlich zusammen.
Unter anderem bin ich nicht mit Speichenlochdurchmesser, Nippel- und Speichenlänge überfragt.
Ich habe zwei Speichenrechner bemüht und hier im Forum geschaut, aber ich bekomme verschiedene Infos.

Newmen Evolution Sl.A 30 Felge - 27,5 - mit 32 Loch
DT Swiss 350 Boost 12*148 Disc Nabe - 6 - Loch
Sapim Race 2.0 Speichen ?
Sapim Polyax Nippel 16 mm lang
Newmen Unterlegscheiben / Washer

Passt das generell oder ist da irgendwas falsch?

Ein Rechner gibt mir Links 265,9 als Speichenlänge an und Rechts 265,3.
Da würde ich jeweils 2 mm hinzufügen für die Washer? und eben aufrunden auf 268 mm?

Ein anderer Rechner gibt mir Links 269,9 (dortige Empfehlung 268) und Rechts 269,3 (dortige Empfehlung 267) allerdings beides ohne Angabe der Felge bzw. dass Washer eingesetzt werden.
Sollte ich einfach auf die 268 mm länge komplett setzen? Ich kann nicht einschätzen, wie fatal sich eine nicht 100 % passende Länge auswirkt.

Vielen dank vorab!


----------



## Rita17 (27. Juni 2019)

Im Zweifelsfall sollte man den ERD selber messen. Das geht recht einfach: https://www.radreise-wiki.de/ERD
Ich werde das jetzt so machen und habe mir dazu erst einmal nur die Felgen und die Washers bestellt. Bei der Messung kannst du die Washers gleich mit vermessen und musst dann nichts dazu addieren. Als Speichenrechner werde ich dann Spokomat benutzen, womit ich schon Erfahrung habe. Dann bestelle ich die Speichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0htabak (28. Juni 2019)

Wird es die gebürsteten Alu-Felgen, die man bereits am neuem CUBE-Stereo Proto und hier im Reifentest gesehen hat im freien Handel irgendwann geben?
Ich hoffe das bleibt nicht nur eine limited Edition oder wird nur zusammen mit Kompletträder gespect. Find die Felgen ja so schon wirklich massiv hübsch aber in dem Alu-Look echt selten zu sehen – ich würde die sofort kaufen!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (30. Juni 2019)

DennisBu schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir u. g. Felge fürs HR zusammen bauen lassen und bekomme aktuell nicht alle benötigten Infos verlässlich zusammen.



Hast du mittlerweile die korrekte Speichenlänge ermitteln können? Ich nutze den Spokomat und der hat bis jetzt immer perfekt funktioniert, vorausgesetzt die Eingabewerte passen. 

Hier mal ein Auszug aus den Manuals von Newmen:
- A Spoke support diameter measurements are taken directly at the nipple seats!
 - A Spoke support diameter tolerance +1 mm
 - For use with MG-washers, calculate spoke length with above spoke support diameter. Then add 2mm (B) to your calculated spoke length.
 - MG-washers are always required for NEWMEN aluminium rims!
 - Recommended Nipple: Sapim Polyax Double Square 14G 16 mm - ERD = A Spoke support diameter + 2 x nippel head height 


Falls die Washer genutzt werden, soll man 2mm zur Speichenlänge addieren. Ist in dem Fall dann schon der Nippelkopf einberechnet? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Washer selbst 2mm auftragen.


----------



## mtbcastle (30. Juni 2019)

@Rita17 
Danke für den Tipp!

@Hendrik1988 
Das Laufrad wurde heute mit den o.g. Maßen aufgebaut. Ermittelte Speichenlänge +2 mm. Hat auch gut funktioniert lt. meinem Freund, der das meiste erledigt hat und vorher schon ein paar Laufräder gebaut hat. 
Die Washer bauen tatsächlich 2mm auf. Sind innen jedoch versenkt. Kann nur sagen, dass es bei mir so gepasst hat. 
Sieht gut aus das Laufrad und die Felge. Klang von Freilauf gefällt mir ebenfalls.


----------



## MrPuky (5. Juli 2019)

Hey Leute,
bin seid gestern stolzer Besitzer eines SL A30 Laufrdsatzes. Die Felgen machen einen sehr guten Eindruck, die Verarbeitung ist nahezu perfekt.
Doch Leute HILFE! Ich kriege da keinen Reifen aufgezogen. Ich komme von jder seite 10cm an das Ventil ran. Von da an gehts auf der einen Seite bissle rauf dann aber gleichzeitig auf der anderen runter - und andersrum. Hab sogar geschaut ob man mir nicht ne 29'' Felge geschickt hat da es so aussichtslos schien. 

Bin zwar sonst voll der Lappen, aber gesegnet mit Gorilla-Händen sprich: Reifenheber sind für Mädchen dachte ich bis gestern. Hab nun alle Reifenheber verheizt. Leute? Gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## bartos0815 (5. Juli 2019)

MrPuky schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> bin seid gestern stolzer Besitzer eines SL A30 Laufrdsatzes. Die Felgen machen einen sehr guten Eindruck, die Verarbeitung ist nahezu perfekt.
> Doch Leute HILFE! Ich kriege da keinen Reifen aufgezogen. Ich komme von jder seite 10cm an das Ventil ran. Von da an gehts auf der einen Seite bissle rauf dann aber gleichzeitig auf der anderen runter - und andersrum. Hab sogar geschaut ob man mir nicht ne 29'' Felge geschickt hat da es so aussichtslos schien.
> 
> Bin zwar sonst voll der Lappen, aber gesegnet mit Gorilla-Händen sprich: Reifenheber sind für Mädchen dachte ich bis gestern. Hab nun alle Reifenheber verheizt. Leute? Gibt es da einen Trick?


die reifenwulste liegen umlaufend beide in der vertiefung der felge bevor du den reifen im ventilbereich aufziehst?
die sla30 felge ist mmn sehr gutmütig beim reifenaufziehen!
welche reifenmodelle hast du?


----------



## MrPuky (5. Juli 2019)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> die reifenwulste liegen umlaufend beide in der vertiefung der felge bevor du den reifen im ventilbereich aufziehst?
> die sla30 felge ist mmn sehr gutmütig beim reifenaufziehen!
> welche reifenmodelle hast du?




Es handelt sich um einen Maxxis DHF Reifen. Aber weisste was? Das ist schon der richtige Denkanstoß. Da ist ja um die große Vertiefung auf jeder Seite nochmal ne kleine. Kann echt sein daß die Reifenflanken da drinliegen...
Das "Problem" gabs ja bei schmaleren Felgen nie. Da war man ja froh wenn der Reifen mal aussen lag. Dann ging das Pumpen leichter bei tubeless...

Danke dir!


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Juli 2019)

Die Vertiefung in der Mitte der Felge hat soweit ich weiß einen einzigen Zweck: Reifen auf- und abziehen. Ich mach auch nicht beiden Seiten gleichzeitig, sondern immer schön eine nach der anderen.


----------



## BassSetAlight (8. Juli 2019)

Schau mal eine Seite vorher, interessant ab Post Nr. 278, dort haben wir es schon so gut es geht erklärt (mit Bildern).


----------



## MrPuky (9. Juli 2019)

Danke Männer!
Hat alles wunderbar geklappt wenn man den Reifen in die Mitte der Felge drückt. Hatte nur bissle Panik!
Allerdings war Tubeless schon mal dichter. Hat einer einen Felgenband Tipp welches nicht 20€ kostet.
Ist schließlich nur ein Plastikband und 2€ wären schon zu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (9. Juli 2019)

MrPuky schrieb:


> Hat einer einen Felgenband Tipp welches nicht 20€ kostet.
> Ist schließlich nur ein Plastikband und 2€ wären schon zu viel...


Tesa Yellow-Tape 4289. Die Rolle hat 66 m (reicht also für ca. 15 LRS) und kostet um die 10,- €, also 0,80 € pro LRS.


----------



## BassSetAlight (9. Juli 2019)

Ich habe an meinen SL A 30 (und Flow MK3) das Specialiced 2Bliss Ready Felgenband in 550b x 31 mm.








						Specialized 2Bliss Ready Rim Strip 27.5/650B - 25 mm, black | BIKER-BOARDER.DE
					

Specialized 2Bliss Ready Rim Strip 27.5/650B - 25 mm black bestellen. Größen: - | 25 mm, SKU: 2057517S




					www.biker-boarder.de
				



Kein Stress mit kleben, günstig und hält dicht.
Im Prinzip sollte das 31er bei allen symmetrischen Felgen mit 30er Maulweite sehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## mike79 (23. Juli 2019)

Würde sich die 25mm Felge bei einem Einsatz im Gravel passen?
Wenn der Fahrer um die 90kg hat, Reifen um die 40mm gefahren werden und mit max 3 bar?
Gewicht wäre ja fein


----------



## freeride-nub (1. August 2019)

Hallo, ich hätte da zwei Fragen:
ich möchte meine 27.5" Flow MK3 durch eine SL A.30 ersetzen. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann hat die SL A.30 einen um 10mm kleineren ERD, somit wären meine alten Speichen etwa (5mm - 2mm Washer = ) 3mm zu lang. Meint ihr das geht oder soll ich doch lieber neue Speichen kaufen?
Außerdem würde ich lieber normale anstatt double square Nippel verwenden. Auf den ersten Seiten (Seite 5) wurde ja erwähnt, dass die double square effektiv nur 12mm lang sind. Sollte ich dann entsprechend auch die 12mm version der "normalen" polyax Nippel nehmen?

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. August 2019)

Bei Newmen wird der Spoke Support Diameter angegeben. Bei den SL.A30 sind es 557mm. Dazu muss die Nippelkopfhöhe x2 addiert werden. Bei den Polyax sind das 1,5mm. Ergibt einen ERD von 560mm + 2x2mm für die Washer. Dann bist du effektiv bei 564mm. Damit wären die Speichen im Schnitt noch 1,5mm länger als notwendig, falls bei der Flow MK3 passende Speichen verbaut wurden. Zu lang ist definitiv schlecht, denn du überdrehst und zerstörst das Nippelgewinde wenn das Speichengewinde zu Ende ist.
Es gibt Offset Nippel, die zu lange Speichen ausgleichen können. Der Anbieter fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Falls das Laufrad schon etwas gelitten hat, würde ich sowieso zu neuen, passenden Speichen greifen.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2019)

Vergleich CN Spoke, Sapim und DT Swiss, Double Square und Squorx
					

.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




nur fraglich ob die ac vernünftig zu den newmen washern passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (5. August 2019)

Gut, dann werde ich wohl doch neue Speichen dazu kaufen, daran solls nicht scheitern 
Aber noch mal die Frage mit den Nippeln: Kann man die 12mm Version der "normalen" polyax Nippel nehmen?


----------



## Rita17 (26. September 2019)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Gut, dann werde ich wohl doch neue Speichen dazu kaufen, daran solls nicht scheitern
> Aber noch mal die Frage mit den Nippeln: Kann man die 12mm Version der "normalen" polyax Nippel nehmen?


Ich habe das gemacht bei der A.25 und ich sehe da kein Problem. Ich habe 14mm Polyax verwendet, 296mm CN Mac 424 Messerspeichen für vorn und hinten mit Hope Pro4 Naben. So hat es gut gepasst.


----------



## prof.66 (18. November 2019)

Gibt es jemanden der schonmal die Decals entfernt hat oder es Probiert hat, ich hab gebraucht einen LRS von Newmen bekommen allerdings in der "Cube" Edition mit Orangen und Blauen Decals drauf. 

Oder gibt es welche zu kaufen von Newmen die man drüber kleben könnte, ich zumindest habe nichts gefunden.


----------



## COLKURTZ (20. November 2019)

Decals entfernen? Dafür gibt es viele gute Fundstellen hier im Forum.

Die Alu-Felgen haben eine relativ haltbare Beschichtung, da passiert erstmal nichts daran. Mit Aceton kann man sich rantasten. Wenn das Aceton nicht löst, nicht ausreicht oder die Arbeit damit zu zeitintensiv und nervig ist, dann habe ich für kleines Geld sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Schnell-Abbeizern aus dem Baumarkt gemacht.

Produktbeispiel, das verwende ich:
Power Abbeizer Kraftlöser Gel der Firma Molto,  welches ca. 12 bis 13 EUR kostet (Dose mit 500ml).
Anwendung:
Das gut zu dosierende Gel mit einem Pinsel auftragen. Als Einwirkzeit braucht es nur 2-4 Minuten. Dann abwischen, und ggf. den Vorgang noch einmal wiederholen.


----------



## roli888 (22. November 2019)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden der schonmal die Decals entfernt hat oder es Probiert hat, ich hab gebraucht einen LRS von Newmen bekommen allerdings in der "Cube" Edition mit Orangen und Blauen Decals drauf.
> 
> Oder gibt es welche zu kaufen von Newmen die man drüber kleben könnte, ich zumindest habe nichts gefunden.



Nitroverdünnung auf Baumwolltuch, möglichst Fusselfrei und die Cube"er" Decals sind weg


----------



## prof.66 (22. November 2019)

roli888 schrieb:


> Nitroverdünnung auf Baumwolltuch, möglichst Fusselfrei und die Cube"er" Decals sind weg



alles klar danke, werd ich mal testen


----------



## FirstGeneration (24. November 2019)

Und, abgegangen?


----------



## Remux (1. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es mittlerweile schon mehr Feedback zu den tubeless Strips? Ich möchte gern nein stereo 170 SL auf tubeless umrüsten und steh vor der Frage welches Band.


----------



## Regenmacher (25. Dezember 2019)

prof.66 schrieb:


> alles klar danke, werd ich mal testen


@prof.66 
Hat es geklappt?


----------



## prof.66 (26. Dezember 2019)

Nee also mit Verdünnung ging da gar nix ab, ich hab mir jetzt einen Acrylstift in schwarz gekauft und die Decals übermalt.

Jetzt passt es auch und alles ist schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (27. Januar 2020)

Kommt von der 25er nun noch eine 32 Loch Variante (29er)?

Edit:

Wurde hier beantwortet:





						Ask Me Anything um 13:00 Uhr: Deine Fragen an Newmen in 90 Minuten!
					

Ask Me Anything um 13:00 Uhr: Deine Fragen an Newmen in 90 Minuten!  Seit 2016 produziert Newmen verschiedenste Komponenten, die leicht und zugleich haltbar sind. Mastermind und Firmengründer Michi Grätz kennt sich aber nicht nur mit Komponenten aus, sondern auch mit Prüfständen, Materialien und...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2020)

Es gibt von Newmen keine "Ideale Kombination" für Reifenbreiten 35-40mm. Das wäre der Bereich Gravel.

*Frage:* Sind Felgen mit 22.5mm Innenmaulweite geplant ?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Februar 2020)

meinst du nicht, dass eine 25 mm felge auch funktionieren würde?

ist dann halt nicht ideal ...


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2020)

Klaro funktioniert auch eine 25mm Felge. Eine 22mm Felge ist aber noch etwas leichter. Desweiteren würde mich interessieren aus welchen Gründen (z.B. kaufmännisch, weil es sich z.b. nicht lohnt) es so eine Felge nicht gibt. Für einen Crosser mit 33-35mm wäre das eine gute leichte Felge.


----------



## backinblack76 (9. Februar 2020)

mich würde interessieren, was die OEM XA25 in 24" wiegt, die Naloo an seinen Kinderbikes verbaut.


----------



## Dirk S. (8. März 2020)

Weiß jemand warum die SL 30 A als Laufradsatz aktuell in diversen Shops nicht Lieferbar sind? ?
Sollte da etwa der Virus Einfluss darauf haben? ?


----------



## Plumpssack (9. März 2020)

Dirk S. schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum die SL 30 A als Laufradsatz aktuell in diversen Shops nicht Lieferbar sind? ?
> Sollte da etwa der Virus Einfluss darauf haben? ?


Hi,
das ist leider ein großer Punkt, ja. Unsere Felgenzulieferer laufen quasi seit Januar auf absoluter Sparflamme und/oder gar nicht. So wie es aktuell aussieht wird die gewohnte Verfügbarkeit bei den A.30 Felgen leider erst Ende April wieder gewährleistet sein.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## feedyourhead (9. März 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist leider ein großer Punkt, ja. Unsere Felgenzulieferer laufen quasi seit Januar auf absoluter Sparflamme und/oder gar nicht. So wie es aktuell aussieht wird die gewohnte Verfügbarkeit bei den A.30 Felgen leider erst Ende April wieder gewährleistet sein.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Tim


Ist schon absehbar, wann die neuen Carbonfelgen angeboten werden können?


----------



## Goldsprint (10. März 2020)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem A.35 Vorderrad in 29" Boost. Aktuell scheint es überall ausverkauft zu sein oder weiß jemand, wo es verfügbar ist? Wann ist mit Nachschub zu rechnen?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (30. März 2020)

Gibt es hier Nutzer die >= 90Kg wiegen und die SL A.30 im Enduro / Bikepark Einsatz nutzen?

Haut das hin?


----------



## ma1208 (30. März 2020)

Ich wiege netto 92 kg und fahre sie am Transition Sentinel auf Naturtrails mit üblen Wurzelteppichen und dicken Steinfeldern. Bisher problemlos, aber fahre sie auch erst seit kurzem. Im Bikepark war ich damit noch nicht.


----------



## Geplagter (31. März 2020)

Ich nutze zwar nicht die SL A.30, sondern einen SL A.25 LRS mit Gen 1 Naben, der ja bis 120 kg Systemgewicht freigegeben ist und würde sie mir nicht noch einmal kaufen. Sowohl bei meinem LRS, wie auch bei zwei identischen LRS im Bekanntenkreis stellten sich nach ca. 1.000 - 1.500 zum Teil deutliche Abweichungen im Rundlauf der Felgen ein (eiern), die sich auch nicht mehr wegzentrieren lassen. Die korrekte Einstellung des Lagerspiels der Gen 1 Naben ist ein ziemlicher Akt, der ein gewisses Fingerspitzengefühl erfordert. Aber selbst dann halten die Lager nicht wirklich lange. Bei meinem LRS musste ich bereits die Lager im Freilauf tauschen und auch alle anderen Lager sind nach ca. 4.000 km fertig und laufen sehr rau.
So durchwachsene Erfahrungen habe ich in der Vergangenheit selbst bei zum Teil deutlich höheren Laufleistungen eigentlich noch mit keinem anderen LRS gemacht und das es kein Einzelfall ist, belegen identische Erfahrungen in meinem näheren Umfeld.
Ich habe mir dann von einem Laufradbauer einen LRS mit DT Swiss 350 Naben, Sapim Speichen und Duke Lucky Star 6ters Felgen bauen lassen. Mit DT Swiss hatte ich bisher noch nie auch nur ansatzweise ein Problem und aktuell läuft bei gleichem Einsatzbereich mit dem neuen LRS alles perfekt.
Aber vielleicht hat Newmen ja eine Idee, woran es liegen kann, dass die LRS relativ schnell den Rundlauf verlieren. Die Lager zu tauschen ist im Prinzip kein großer Akt und teuer sind sie auch nicht. Damit könnte ich evtl. noch leben, wenngleich es dennoch nervig ist und die Konkurrenz da deutlich besser ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. März 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich nutze zwar nicht die SL A.30, sondern einen SL A.25 LRS mit Gen 1 Naben, der ja bis 120 kg Systemgewicht freigegeben ist und würde sie mir nicht noch einmal kaufen. Sowohl bei meinem LRS, wie auch bei zwei identischen LRS im Bekanntenkreis stellten sich nach ca. 1.000 - 1.500 zum Teil deutliche Abweichungen im Rundlauf der Felgen ein (eiern), die sich auch nicht mehr wegzentrieren lassen. Die korrekte Einstellung des Lagerspiels der Gen 1 Naben ist ein ziemlicher Akt, der ein gewisses Fingerspitzengefühl erfordert. Aber selbst dann halten die Lager nicht wirklich lange. Bei meinem LRS musste ich bereits die Lager im Freilauf tauschen und auch alle anderen Lager sind nach ca. 4.000 km fertig und laufen sehr rau.
> So durchwachsene Erfahrungen habe ich in der Vergangenheit selbst bei zum Teil deutlich höheren Laufleistungen eigentlich noch mit keinem anderen LRS gemacht und das es kein Einzelfall ist, belegen identische Erfahrungen in meinem näheren Umfeld.
> Ich habe mir dann von einem Laufradbauer einen LRS mit DT Swiss 350 Naben, Sapim Speichen und Duke Lucky Star 6ters Felgen bauen lassen. Mit DT Swiss hatte ich bisher noch nie auch nur ansatzweise ein Problem und aktuell läuft bei gleichem Einsatzbereich mit dem neuen LRS alles perfekt.
> Aber vielleicht hat Newmen ja eine Idee, woran es liegen kann, dass die LRS relativ schnell den Rundlauf verlieren. Die Lager zu tauschen ist im Prinzip kein großer Akt und teuer sind sie auch nicht. Damit könnte ich evtl. noch leben, wenngleich es dennoch nervig ist und die Konkurrenz da deutlich besser ist.


Meinst du nicht, daß so etwas hier öfter dokumentiert wäre, wenn die wirklich so schlecht wären? 

Wie viel wiegst du?


----------



## Geplagter (31. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, daß so etwas hier öfter dokumentiert wäre, wenn die wirklich so schlecht wären?
> 
> Wie viel wiegst du?


Die Lagerproblematik wurde hier ausführlich diskutiert, der sich zum Teil verschlechternde Rundlauf noch nicht. Das muss aber nicht zwingend bedeuten, dass es kein Problem ist
Mich hat der SL A.25 jedenfalls nicht überzeugt und beim Laufradbauer bekomme ich für annähernd das gleiche Geld eine wie ich finde bessere Qualität. 
Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet in einem Radladen und berichtet im übrigen auch ständig von ähnlichen Fällen.
Ich wiege 79kg und habe den LRS hauptsächlich in einem Jealous Hardtail bei Marathons und 24h Rennen benutzt. Alles keine besonders materialintensiven Strecken.


----------



## __U3__ (2. April 2020)

So wie es aussieht liefert Newmen seine Felgen jetzt mit Aufklebern statt der gedruckten Decals aus!
Wobei gedruckt deutlich hochwertiger aussieht, habe beide Varianten hier liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (2. April 2020)

Fährt jemand die A.30 in 29 Zoll mit Hope Pro4 Naben und kann mir die Speichenlängen in Verbindung mit 16mm polyax Nippeln nennen? Speichenrechner ist das eine. Da sind ja noch washer und eine Race längt sich doch anders als eine d-light usw..
Was wurde verbaut?


----------



## ma1208 (2. April 2020)

Ich habe 14 mm Poylax (lang genug, mit Washer) und habe am kompletten Laufradsatz 292 mm Speichen (Race und D-light). Keine Probleme.


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2020)

__U3__ schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht liefert Newmen seine Felgen jetzt mit Aufklebern statt der gedruckten Decals aus!
> Wobei gedruckt deutlich hochwertiger aussieht, habe beide Varianten hier liegen...


Kannst du mal ein paar Fotos davon machen?


----------



## Plumpssack (2. April 2020)

__U3__ schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht liefert Newmen seine Felgen jetzt mit Aufklebern statt der gedruckten Decals aus!
> Wobei gedruckt deutlich hochwertiger aussieht, habe beide Varianten hier liegen...


Das sind vorübergehend an OEs verkaufte Felgen welche mit selbstklebenden Decals anstelle der üblichen Waterslide Decals versehen sind. Wir mussten aufgrund der aktuellen globalen Situation Anfang des Jahres auf diese Sticker ausweichen. Vereinzelte Händler welche diese Felgen für "Notfälle" erhalten haben wurden vorher natürlich über die abweichenden Decals aufgeklärt. In sehr naher Zukunft werden alle Felgen wieder Waterslide Decals haben.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## EVHD (7. April 2020)

@Plumpssack ich hab soeben bei eBay Newmen SL A30 Felgen mit orangenen Decals gekauft (vermutlich Cube OEM Ware?) sind das geklebte Decals?


----------



## Plumpssack (8. April 2020)

EVHD schrieb:


> @Plumpssack ich hab soeben bei eBay Newmen SL A30 Felgen mit orangenen Decals gekauft (vermutlich Cube OEM Ware?) sind das geklebte Decals?


Die werden Waterslide Decals haben.
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Die werden Waterslide Decals haben.
> Viele Grüße
> Tim


würde ich nicht drauf wetten, da der verkäufer mit sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit jemand ist der cube bikes aufbaut.


----------



## ma1208 (8. April 2020)

Ich vermute eher, dass er Cube Bikes schlachtet.


----------



## feedyourhead (8. April 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> würde ich nicht drauf wetten, da der verkäufer mit sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit jemand ist der cube bikes aufbaut.


Wenn Cube LRS jahrelang Waterslide Decals hatten, jetzt kurz aufgrund der Situation Aufkleber, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber nunmal ziemlich groß, dass ein Cube LRS auf Ebay Waterslides hat.


----------



## EVHD (8. April 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher, dass er Cube Bikes schlachtet.



Das Impressum vom eBay Cube deutet zu 100% auf Cube. Sind Felgen mit Montage Spuren, leichte Kratzer und so. Aber für die Preise ist mir das relativ egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2020)

Newmen Evolution SL A30 Aluminium Felgen Set 2 Stück 29er #2243  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Newmen Evolution SL A30 Aluminium Felgen Set 2 Stück 29er #2243 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## easy_rider (15. April 2020)

Leider gibts die dort nur in der 28 Loch Version  mit ein paar Kratzern und überklebbaren orangenen Decals könnte ich sonst echt gut leben... Zumal zu dem Preis. Ich suche seit Tagen verzweifelt die SL A. 30 mit 32h....


----------



## playbike (30. April 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich nutze zwar nicht die SL A.30, sondern einen SL A.25 LRS mit Gen 1 Naben, der ja bis 120 kg Systemgewicht freigegeben ist und würde sie mir nicht noch einmal kaufen. Sowohl bei meinem LRS, wie auch bei zwei identischen LRS im Bekanntenkreis stellten sich nach ca. 1.000 - 1.500 zum Teil deutliche Abweichungen im Rundlauf der Felgen ein (eiern), die sich auch nicht mehr wegzentrieren lassen.



Hat schon jemand von der verstärkten Fassung der X.A.  Felge gehört?
Diese soll zwischen 430-440gr wiegen!
Meint Ihr das damit die Abweichungen im Rundlauf und das eiern nach einer gewissen Zeit dadurch passè?


----------



## JDEM (9. Mai 2020)

Auf die Speichenlängen im Whizz-Wheels Rechner ist doch Verlass?
Spuckt bei mir mit DT 350 straightpull Naben jeweils 298/296,8mm aus - würde meine A30 dann komplett mit 298mm aufbauen.

Nippel Sapim Polyax?

Bei den Speichen würde ich bei 90kg fahrfertig (Enduro/Bikepark ambitioniert mit einfach draufhalten) auf rundherum D-Light setzen


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Mai 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Auf die Speichenlängen im Whizz-Wheels Rechner ist doch Verlass?
> Spuckt bei mir mit DT 350 straightpull Naben jeweils 298/296,8mm aus - würde meine A30 dann komplett mit 298mm aufbauen.
> 
> Nippel Sapim Polyax?
> ...


Speichenlänge kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif nicht sagen aber bei "90kg ambitioniert Bikepark einfach draufhalten" denk bitte drüber nach hinten die 80g in die E.G.30 Felge zu investieren.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (9. Mai 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Speichenlänge kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif nicht sagen aber bei "90kg ambitioniert Bikepark einfach draufhalten" denk bitte drüber nach hinten die 80g in die E.G.30 Felge zu investieren.


Mh, habe ähnliches vor. Bitte bringt die EG auch in Silber auf dem Markt. Werde vorerst die EWS Edition testen.
Grüße


----------



## JDEM (9. Mai 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Speichenlänge kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif nicht sagen aber bei "90kg ambitioniert Bikepark einfach draufhalten" denk bitte drüber nach hinten die 80g in die E.G.30 Felge zu investieren.



Gut, dieses Jahr wohl weniger Bikepark und steinige Trails. Reifeninsert ist auch immer drin.


----------



## ekm (9. Mai 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Auf die Speichenlängen im Whizz-Wheels Rechner ist doch Verlass?
> Spuckt bei mir mit DT 350 straightpull Naben jeweils 298/296,8mm aus - würde meine A30 dann komplett mit 298mm



Straightpull habe ich bei WW noch keine gefunden. Wenn du den ERD der Felge kennst, dann kannst du auch den Speichenrechner von DT nehmen.


----------



## JDEM (9. Mai 2020)

ekm schrieb:


> Straightpull habe ich bei WW noch keine gefunden. Wenn du den ERD der Felge kennst, dann kannst du auch den Speichenrechner von DT nehmen.



Stimmt ? wäre fast nen teurer Fehlkauf gewesen... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (9. Mai 2020)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Mh, habe ähnliches vor. Bitte bringt die EG auch in Silber auf dem Markt. Werde vorerst die EWS Edition testen.
> Grüße


Dieses Jahr wirds nur die EG30 in silber geben. Erhältlich Ende des Monats.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (9. Mai 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wirds nur die EG30 in silber geben. Erhältlich Ende des Monats.



Ernsthaft? Habe vor 2 Wochen direkt bei Newmen angefragt, parallel dazu über einen Händler. Hinweis auf die Laufräder von Wildhaber und co. mit der EG am Hinterrad.
Da hieß es „gibt es nicht“. 
Jetzt habe ich für 180€ SL Felgen eingespeicht. Läuft.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Mai 2020)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Habe vor 2 Wochen direkt bei Newmen angefragt, parallel dazu über einen Händler. Hinweis auf die Laufräder von Wildhaber und co. mit der EG am Hinterrad.
> Da hieß es „gibt es nicht“.
> Jetzt habe ich für 180€ SL Felgen eingespeicht. Läuft.


So ein großer Unterschied ist es auch wieder nicht. Vorne hält die A.30 eigentlich bei jedem und wenn sie dir hinten doch mal flöten geht kannst du von uns zum CR Preis (halber uvp) eine EG30 bekommen.


----------



## chost (10. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen
Ich habe ein a30 Lr für vorne und da die a 30 fürs  Hinterrad zur Zeit überall vergriffen sind überlege ich,mir für hinten das xa 25 zu holen ,sollte doch bei einem systemgewicht von 95 kg auch für Trail und all Mountainen reichen oder liege ich da falsch??
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mike79 (30. Mai 2020)

playbike schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von der verstärkten Fassung der X.A.  Felge gehört?
> Diese soll zwischen 430-440gr wiegen!
> Meint Ihr das damit die Abweichungen im Rundlauf und das eiern nach einer gewissen Zeit dadurch passè?


Das sollte die hier sein
X.A.25 White Label (430gr) 

Leider nicht auf der Homepage von newmen zu finden, bzw findet man im www eigentlich gar keine Infos dazu


----------



## playbike (30. Mai 2020)

mike79 schrieb:


> Das sollte die hier sein
> X.A.25 White Label (430gr)
> 
> Leider nicht auf der Homepage von newmen zu finden, bzw findet man im www eigentlich gar keine Infos dazu


Ja, das macht mich etwas stutzig. Michi hatte ich deswegen auch angeschrieben, meldet sich aber nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (30. Mai 2020)

playbike schrieb:


> Ja, das macht mich etwas stutzig. Michi hatte ich deswegen auch angeschrieben, meldet sich aber nich.




Vom Bauchgefühl her ist das "nur" eine schwere Charge der normalen 25mm Felge.

Wobei 440g und dafür gut stabil eh eine feine Mischung wären


----------



## FirstGeneration (31. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das eine 25mm für schwere Fahrer 130kg, slowbuilt.eu hat die im Sortiment, ggf mal da nachfragen.


----------



## FirstGeneration (31. Mai 2020)

Bis 130kg und slowbuild.eu  ....Scheiss  Autokorrektur


----------



## allginho (3. Juni 2020)

Hello. Braucht grad zufällig jemand nen SL A30 Laufradsatz 110x15 / 148x12 in 29 Zoll mit XD Freilauf? 3 x gefahren, keine Delle, keinen Kratzer. Generation 2.


----------



## trischi24 (3. Juni 2020)

allginho schrieb:


> Hello. Braucht grad zufällig jemand nen SL A30 Laufradsatz 110x15 / 148x12 in 29 Zoll mit XD Freilauf? 3 x gefahren, keine Delle, keinen Kratzer. Generation 2.



Guckst mal gelegentlich in dein PN Postdach


----------



## easy_rider (4. Juni 2020)

Wann werden denn die SL A. 30 Felgen mal wieder verfügbar sein? 

Ich warte jetzt bald schon zwei Monate bis sich da mal wieder was bei den großen Dreien in die Lager verirrt...


----------



## MG (5. Juni 2020)

easy_rider schrieb:


> Wann werden denn die SL A. 30 Felgen mal wieder verfügbar sein?
> 
> Ich warte jetzt bald schon zwei Monate bis sich da mal wieder was bei den großen Dreien in die Lager verirrt...


Corona lässt grüßen ...

Die Felgen sind eben angekommen und ab nächster Woche beginnen wir mit dem Laufradbau.
Es dauert also nicht mehr lange ...
... allerdings gibt es massenweise Vorbestellungen.


----------



## easy_rider (5. Juni 2020)

Das Corona damit eventuell was zu tun haben könnte ist mir tatsächlich auch schon in den Sinn gekommen... 

Es ging eher darum ob ihr absehen könnt wann wieder *einzelne Felgen* im Handel erhältlich sein werden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juni 2020)

easy_rider schrieb:


> Das Corona damit eventuell was zu tun haben könnte ist mir tatsächlich auch schon in den Sinn gekommen...
> 
> Es ging eher darum ob ihr absehen könnt wann wieder *einzelne Felgen* im Handel erhältlich sein werden.


Kauf dir DT EX511 oder 471. Sind auf dem gleichen sehr guten Niveau.


----------



## easy_rider (5. Juni 2020)

Danke dir für den Tip, aber ich finde tatsächlich das rundere Profil der Newmen Felgen schöner :S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (5. Juni 2020)

easy_rider schrieb:


> Danke dir für den Tip, aber ich finde tatsächlich das rundere Profil der Newmen Felgen schöner :S



Funktioniert auch gut. Die paar Grad die das Felgenhorn abgewinkelt ist sind ne super Idee!


----------



## MG (5. Juni 2020)

easy_rider schrieb:


> Das Corona damit eventuell was zu tun haben könnte ist mir tatsächlich auch schon in den Sinn gekommen...
> 
> Es ging eher darum ob ihr absehen könnt wann wieder *einzelne Felgen* im Handel erhältlich sein werden.


Denke die werden ende nächster Woche wieder im Einzelhandel erhältlich sein.


----------



## vittel (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

möchte mir ein SL A.30 Radsatz bauen lassen. Habe hier in dem Beitrag gelesen, dass man die Decals entfernen kann. Die Beiträge sind schon etwas älter, funktioniert das bei den aktuellen Felgen weiterhin mit abbeizen?


----------



## OEMcomputer (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage zur Speichenlängenberechnung einer 29er SL A.35 (28 Loch) auf DT 350 classic Boost dreifach gekreuzt.

Newmen geben die SL A.35 mit 590 mm an. Selbst nachgemessen komme ich auf 593 mm von Nippelschlitz bis Nippelschlitz. Das scheint also zu passen, da Newmen den ERD ja direkt ab Nippel*sitz* angeben, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.

Der DT Rechner und Spocalc spucken übereinstimmend 291,4 rechts und 292,4 links aus, wenn ich mit 593 mm ERD rechne. Dazu muss ich jetzt noch 2 mm addieren für die Washer, dann würde ich einfach *294 mm links und rechts* nehmen.

Nippel würde ich die 14 mm Polyax Alu nehmen.

Irgendwelche Denkfehler?


----------



## playbike (15. Juli 2020)

playbike schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von der verstärkten Fassung der X.A.  Felge gehört?
> Diese soll zwischen 430-440gr wiegen!
> Meint Ihr das damit die Abweichungen im Rundlauf und das eiern nach einer gewissen Zeit dadurch passè?


Leider hab ich über die Felge nichts herausgefunden. 
Leider ist kommunikation über Mail und PM wohl nicht möglich. Schade, dann wird es kein Newmen bei mir.


----------



## oltafux (15. Juli 2020)

Bin mit meinen SL A.30 Laufradsatz recht zufrieden, sie haben nur eine kleine Schwachstelle. Hab das Rad am Heckradträger montiert und bin im strömenden Regen 300km gefahren. Daheim ist mir dann aufgefallen daß das Vorderrad mit Wasser vollgelaufen ist, also in der Hohlkammer da es sich um einen Tubeless Aufbau handelt. Hatte das schon wer ?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2020)

richif schrieb:


> *Vorderrad mit Wasser vollgelaufen* ist, also in der Hohlkammer *da es sich um einen Tubeless Aufbau handelt.*


wo ist der zusammenhang?


----------



## oltafux (15. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte damit sagen das in der Felge das Wasser ist, nicht im Reifen. Es muß also durch die Speichenbohrungen reingelangt sein. Verstehe nicht ganz wie das möglich ist, es war ja nur Spritzwasser. Raus geht es aber nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## mzonq (16. Juli 2020)

Interessant....das hatte ich schon mal am Gravelrad. Zwar mit Alex Felgen aber das gleiche Phänomen. Eine lange Fahrt im Regen und zu Hause waren die Felgen voller Wasser. Hätte nie gedacht, dass so was passieren kann mit Nippeln in den Bohrlöchern. 
Sorry für Off Topic )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Oktober 2020)

Wo wird bei den Newmen Felgen die Innenbreite gemessen ?






lg
Wolfgang


----------



## ma1208 (3. Oktober 2020)

Machen die paar Zehntel Millimeter einen Unterschied?


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Oktober 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Machen die paar Zehntel Millimeter einen Unterschied?



Ich schätze das mal auf 3-4 mm, daher die Frage.


----------



## ma1208 (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab noch eine im Keller liegen, wenn ich dran denke Messe ich morgen mal. Aber so viel ist es nicht.


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das wäre klasse !


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (4. Oktober 2020)

Ganz außen (dein oberer Pfeil) genau 30,0 mm, innen (unterer Pfeil), also am Übergang vom geraden Felgenhorn zum Radius, 29,3 mm. Also 7 Zehntel Unterschied.


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Oktober 2020)

Merci


----------



## MG (6. Oktober 2020)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wo wird bei den Newmen Felgen die Innenbreite gemessen ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1126626
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. Oktober 2020)

@MG:  Danke !
Hab die EG 30 soeben geordert

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Jan-1989 (7. Oktober 2020)

richif schrieb:


> Bin mit meinen SL A.30 Laufradsatz recht zufrieden, sie haben nur eine kleine Schwachstelle. Hab das Rad am Heckradträger montiert und bin im strömenden Regen 300km gefahren. Daheim ist mir dann aufgefallen daß das Vorderrad mit Wasser vollgelaufen ist, also in der Hohlkammer da es sich um einen Tubeless Aufbau handelt. Hatte das schon wer ?


Hast du das gelöst bekommen? Ich fahre liebend gern im regen und matsch und heute kommt mein neues Bike mit den Newmens daher die Frage ... weil dann müsste ich da auch bissel drauf achten :-D


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab für den aktuellen Laufradaufbau die Newmen 30 EG (hinten für SSP-Nabe) und für vorne eine Race Face 30 ARC HD besorgt. Bei der Raceface ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese 2 kleine Löcher zum Wasserablauf hat.

Bislang hatte ich da aber noch nie Probleme, egal ob Syntace W35/W40 etc-
Über die Speichennippel sollte die Felge eigentlich dicht sein. (Annahme Polyax)
Ich vermute mal das Ventil war beim Transport unten und dann ist da etwas Wasser reingesuppt.

Inwieweit die beiden Wasseraublauflöcher bei der RF 30 ARC jetzt sinnvoll oder nicht sind kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich das Problem noch nicht wissentlich hatte.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## oltafux (7. Oktober 2020)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Hast du das gelöst bekommen? Ich fahre liebend gern im regen und matsch und heute kommt mein neues Bike mit den Newmens daher die Frage ... weil dann müsste ich da auch bissel drauf achten :-D


Nein, ist seitdem auch nicht mehr passiert. Bin zwar öfters im Regen gefahren aber nicht durch Bäche oder so. Wird sich jetzt im Herbst/ Winter zeigen ob es wieder auftritt.


----------



## Jan-1989 (8. Oktober 2020)

richif schrieb:


> Nein, ist seitdem auch nicht mehr passiert. Bin zwar öfters im Regen gefahren aber nicht durch Bäche oder so. Wird sich jetzt im Herbst/ Winter zeigen ob es wieder auftritt.


halte uns mal ruhig auf dem laufenden ^^


----------



## bbQ (30. November 2020)

Nabend,

Kurz und knackig.

Turbl Levo Sl
Systemgewicht um die 105 kg komplett 
Mäßige aber auch mal ruppige Fshrweise in den Mittelgebirgen

Langt mir da die Sl 30.A mit 28l ?


----------



## ma1208 (30. November 2020)

Bei mir ähnliches Systemgewicht mit Transition Sentinel V1, ähnliche Anforderung, hält bei 32 Loch absolut problemlos, obwohl ich damit schon eine MAXXIS DD-Karkasse durchgestanzt habe. Ich würde vermuten das 28 Loch auch problemlos gingen. Habe die 32 Loch nur genommen, da zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes 28 Loch gerade ausverkauft waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (21. Januar 2021)

Servus Newmen-Team...
Ich bin ein großer Fan eurer Felgen und habe inzwischen 4 LRS von euch auf verschiedenen Rädern.
Jetzt habe ich mit einem niegelnagelneuen LRS ein Problem nach dem Abbeizen der Decals.

Die neuen LRS haben am Felgenstoß einen Aufkleber drüber. 





Nach dem Abbeizen siehts jetzt leider so aus...












MG schrieb:


> Die Decals gehen mit Abbeizer ganz schnell und rückstandsfrei ab.


ich geh mal davon aus, das durch ein Abbeizen der Decals die Garantie nicht berührt wird, wenn diese Procedur von euch öffentlich erklärt wird.

Hat dieses Problem auch noch wer anderes?


----------



## Affekopp (21. Januar 2021)

Nimm einen LackEdding und das fällt nicht mehr auf. 

Gruß


----------



## FirstGeneration (22. Januar 2021)

Willst Du das LR ins Wohnzimmer stellen und Dir ansehen oder damit fahren?
Man-man-man


----------



## 1georg1969 (22. Januar 2021)

etwas Modellbaulack "schwarz seidenmatt" auf ein kleines Schwämmchen und dann auftupfen....


----------



## vanbov (22. Januar 2021)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Nimm einen LackEdding und das fällt nicht mehr auf.
> 
> Gruß





1georg1969 schrieb:


> etwas Modellbaulack "schwarz seidenmatt" auf ein kleines Schwämmchen und dann auftupfen....


Aber Danke für die aufgezeigten Möglichkeiten, aber das "wie kann ich das beseitigen" ist völlig klar und steht auch nicht zur Diskussion. 



FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Willst Du das LR ins Wohnzimmer stellen und Dir ansehen oder damit fahren?
> Man-man-man


Wieso sollte man sich sonst einen LRS kaufen, wenn man ihn nicht ins Wohnzimmer hängt???   
Man-Man-Man..... 🙄

Aber mal im Ernst:
1.) Klar ist das ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Aber wenn du dir ein neues Auto, Bike oder sonstwas kaufst, dann willst du doch auch nicht das dort schon kosmetische oder optische Mängel hat, oder? Und das auf den Bildern ist aus meiner Sicht, im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen Newmen-Felgenstößen die ich kenne, schon extrem grob!

2. ) bei den bisherigen Felgenstößen sah das wie folgt aus.


----------



## DrNature (26. Januar 2021)

@vanbov 
Hi, welchen abbeizer hast du denn verwendet?
Ich habe bei meinen Newmen felgen mit Aceton gearbeitet aber die Decals stellen sich als äußerst wiederstandsfähig herraus.
Hast du nur mit Beize und Lappen/Schwamm gearbeitet oder ein schleifvlies eingesetzt?
Dein Felgenstoß schaut auch gröber aus als bei meinen beiden exemplaren, bei mir auch nicht mit watertransfer decals überklebt.

Gruß


----------



## vanbov (26. Januar 2021)

DrNature schrieb:


> @vanbov
> Hi, welchen abbeizer hast du denn verwendet?
> Ich habe bei meinen Newmen felgen mit Aceton gearbeitet aber die Decals stellen sich als äußerst wiederstandsfähig herraus.
> Hast du nur mit Beize und Lappen/Schwamm gearbeitet oder ein schleifvlies eingesetzt?
> ...


Servus...
die erste Generation hab ich mit Aceton und altem Handtuch entlabelt. Ziemlich lange und mühsehlig das ganze.
Die zweite Generation hab ich dann, auf Empfehlung von @MG , mit nem handelsüblichen Abbeizer sowie Lappen entlabelt. Ne Stunde einwirken lassen und gut wars.

Der akutelle LRS bringt mich inzwischen zur völligen Verzweiflung.

Das HR mit dem extremen und farblosen Felgenstoß ging wie üblich nach ner Stunde Einwirkzeit wie gewohnt easy runter. Bis auf den Makel der auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, alles gut.
Beim VR wollen die Decals ums verrecken ned runter. Beim ersten mal ging 90% runter, der Rest wollt irgendwie nicht runter. Hab inzwischen das ganze dann mal 24 Stunden mit Folieneinwicklung einwirken lassen und die Decals weigern sich wehement zu Verschwinden. Das neue kleine weiße NM Logo z.B. ist widerspänstiger wie das gallische Dorf in den Asterix Bänden......
Habs jetzt aufgegeben.... jetzt kann man unter gewissem Lichteinfall halt die Decals noch erkennen.


----------



## moerk (1. Februar 2021)

Ich bräuchte mal bitte etwas Hilfe in Sachen Speichenlänge für mein neues VR...

Felge: SL E.G.30 29" 28h
Nabe: DT Swiss 350 Boost Straightpull 6-Loch 28h

Ich habe den DT Swiss-Speichenkalkulator mit ERD 604mm gefüttert:

ERD = Spoke support diameter (596mm)+ 2 x nippel head height (Länge Kopf Sapim Polyax Double Square: 4mm)

...und erhalte als Speichenlänge:

*links: 304 / rechts 305*

Ich möchte Sapim D-Light Speichen und Sapim Polyax Double Square 14G 16 mm Nippel verwenden.

Hier mein Fragen (sofern o.g. korrekt ist):

Kann ich für links + rechts 304mm nehmen?
Muss ich noch die 2mm für die MG Washer dazurechnen?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## feedyourhead (3. Februar 2021)

vanbov schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus, das durch ein Abbeizen der Decals die Garantie nicht berührt wird, wenn diese Procedur von euch öffentlich erklärt wird.


Newmen erklärt auch öffentlich, dass man deren Carbonfelgen mit Abbeizer behandeln soll:


MG schrieb:


> Sollte mit Abbeizen gehen.
> Auf den Felgen ist kein Lack, d. h. die decals sind direkt auf dem Carbon.
> Ausprobieren und berichten


Da wäre ich vorsichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkle (6. Februar 2021)

FYI


			https://www.newmen-components.de/application/filebrowser/master/Marketing_Texte_Presse/Newmen_GER_Pressemitteilung.pdf


----------



## luisuet1 (8. April 2021)

Hi,
ich blicke gerade nicht ganz durch... 
Wo finde ich denn die Höhe der EVOLUTION SL A.30 Felge?
Oder noch besser, welches *dieser* Ventile brauche ich?
LG,
Luis


----------



## mike79 (8. April 2021)

luisuet1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich blicke gerade nicht ganz durch...
> Wo finde ich denn die Höhe der EVOLUTION SL A.30 Felge?
> Oder noch besser, welches *dieser* Ventile brauche ich?
> ...











						bc basic Tubelessventile - 2 Stück
					

Durchdesignt auch im kleinsten Detail: die bc basic Tubelessventile So schwarz wie möglich, so bunt wie nötig war hier die Devise – weil auch Kleinigkeiten für uns wichtig sind. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:MTB, RoadVentilmaterial:AluminiumVentilar




					www.bike-components.de
				




Die passen auf jeden Fall, also entweder die nehmen oder an der Länge orientieren


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Mai 2021)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> @MG:  Danke !
> Hab die EG 30 soeben geordert
> 
> Lg
> Wolfgang



Hab die EG 30 am Wochenende eingespeicht.
Ein dickes Lob an den Hersteller, hab selten so gut gemachte Felgen gesehen und verbaut.

Einzig wenn man einen der Doublesquare Nippel im Felgeninneren verdödelt hat dauerts etwas länger bis man den wieder raus hat.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Remstalhunter (30. November 2021)

Hi, nachdem ich nichts über die Suchfunktion gefunden habe, rein aus Interesse folgende Frage: Meine EG.30 Felgen, schwarz eloxiert, weißen eine kugelgestrahlte Oberfläche auf. Was ist der Grund für diese Bearbeitung? Ist das rein aus optischen Gründen oder wird hier, wie beim Verfestigungsstrahlen üblich, eine Erhöhung der Druckeigenspannung der Randschicht erzeugt um die Felge widerstandsfähiger zu bekommen? Gleiche Oberflächebeschaffenheit ist mir an einem Vorbau und an einem Flatbar aus Alu aufgefallen.
Vielen Dank schon mal 😀


----------



## Tony- (16. Dezember 2021)

Kann man die silbernen Newmen Felgen unbeschadet von den Decals befreien? Finde grad keine zufriedenstellende Antwort...
Bzw. sind die Felgen eloxiert und die Decals ein Wassertransferdruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (22. Dezember 2021)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hab die EG 30 am Wochenende eingespeicht.
> Ein dickes Lob an den Hersteller, hab selten so gut gemachte Felgen gesehen und verbaut.
> 
> Einzig wenn man einen der Doublesquare Nippel im Felgeninneren verdödelt hat dauerts etwas länger bis man den wieder raus hat.
> ...


Passiert mir dauernd 
Felge auf einem Teppich o.ä aus 2-3cm Höhe aufdotzen lassen. Brr...brr...brr. Irgendwann ist er mal draußen. Bei 18mm DS ist das ein Spass, sag ich dir. Da war ich schon drauf und dran, den ganzen Mist auf den Bauhof zu bringen.


----------



## seblubb (26. Januar 2022)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Der MG Washer ist NUR mit dem Sapim Polyax kompatibel und durch die Bauhöhe des Washers empfehlen wir 16mm Länge.


Ich hab n Knoten im Hirn: bei 16 mm Nippel: die Speichenlänge (ermittelt mit ERD +4mm also 599 mm für de SL A.30) kann ich aber beibehalten?
Kann ich auch 14 mm Nippel (bessere Verfügbarkeit in Alu und Schlitz) verbauen? Hat das Auswirkungen auf meine Speichenlängen?
Besten Dank

Edit: bin fündig geworden








						Ginkgo - Veloteile | SAPIM Polyax 14G Alunippel 16mm | Laufradsätze und Antriebskomponenten online bestellen
					

SAPIM Polyax 14G Alunippel 16mm - Leichte Nippel aus Aluminium. Technische Details: Material: 7075-T6 Aluminium Länge: 16 mm Farbe: silber, schwarz, blau, rot, grün, gold, orange, violett Speichengewi




					shop.ginkgo-veloteile.de


----------



## Plumpssack (27. Januar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ich hab n Knoten im Hirn: bei 16 mm Nippel: die Speichenlänge (ermittelt mit ERD +4mm also 599 mm für de SL A.30) kann ich aber beibehalten?
> Kann ich auch 14 mm Nippel (bessere Verfügbarkeit in Alu und Schlitz) verbauen? Hat das Auswirkungen auf meine Speichenlängen?
> Besten Dank
> 
> ...


ein geschlitzter 14mm Nippel hat die gleiche effektive Länge wie ein 16mm Double Square. Also 14mm geschlitzt oder 16mm double square. Speichenlängen sind gleich.


----------



## seblubb (27. Januar 2022)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ein geschlitzter 14mm Nippel hat die gleiche effektive Länge wie ein 16mm Double Square. Also 14mm geschlitzt oder 16mm double square. Speichenlängen sind gleich.



Meine Speichen habe ich eine Nummer kleiner gewählt, da laut komponentix bei 16 mm die Speiche bis zu 2,5 mm kürzer sein darf und dennoch min 7 mm Gewinde nutzt - passt das dann auch mit geschlitzten 16 mm oder wird das gefährlich für die Speiche?


----------



## ekm (27. Januar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Meine Speichen habe ich eine Nummer kleiner gewählt, da laut komponentix bei 16 mm die Speiche bis zu 2,5 mm kürzer sein darf und dennoch min 7 mm Gewinde nutzt - passt das dann auch mit geschlitzten 16 mm oder wird das gefährlich für die Speiche?


War das nicht so, dass bei den Sapim das Gewinde unabhängig von der Länge immer gleich ist!? Bei den 14er Prolax z.B. fängt das Gewinde erst 2mm im Nippel an, der untere Teil ist ohne. Das ist sicher das, was @Plumpssack meint. Also egal welcher Nippel, die Speichen müssen immer genauso lang sein.


----------



## easy_rider (3. Februar 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> War das nicht so, dass bei den Sapim das Gewinde unabhängig von der Länge immer gleich ist!? Bei den 14er Prolax z.B. fängt das Gewinde erst 2mm im Nippel an, der untere Teil ist ohne. Das ist sicher das, was @Plumpssack meint. Also egal welcher Nippel, die Speichen müssen immer genauso lang sein.


Habe ich auch so in Erinnerung...


----------



## easton95 (15. Februar 2022)

Auf der Newmen Seite finde ich für den Downhill Bereich drei Felgen:
Evolution SL EG30
Evolution EG30
Performance 30

Mich würde die Evolution EG30 interessieren die auf der Website mit 59€ aufgeführt ist nur finde ich diese nirgends. Woher bekommt man die?


----------



## ma1208 (15. Februar 2022)

Ist laut Bike24 derzeit nicht lieferbar. Wird wahrscheinlich zu viel für OE-Ware gebraucht, da kommt im  Aftermarket nichts an. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Die SL ist aber verfügbar und meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis wert. Ist aber natürlich eine Frage des Budget. Hier bekommst du ausgespeichte OE-Ware (ich glaube von Cube) etwas günstiger, vielleicht passt das ist Budget.


----------



## easton95 (15. Februar 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ist laut Bike24 derzeit nicht lieferbar. Wird wahrscheinlich zu viel für OE-Ware gebraucht, da kommt im  Aftermarket nichts an. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Die SL ist aber verfügbar und meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis wert. Ist aber natürlich eine Frage des Budget. Hier bekommst du ausgespeichte OE-Ware (ich glaube von Cube) etwas günstiger, vielleicht passt das ist Budget.


Ok danke wäre eh nur für den zweit Laufrad Satz da wollte ich nicht so viel au geben. Weist du zufällig was der Unterschied ist zwischen den SL und den ohne SL ich denke mal das Gewicht aber was sonst sind ja immerhin 30% günstiger


----------



## ma1208 (15. Februar 2022)

Die Alu Legierung der SL ist besser. Ich denke das die günstigere aber ähnlich stabil ist, das wird durch das Mehr an Material erreicht. Also ja, ich denke das Gewicht ist der wesentliche Unterschied, neben dem Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (29. März 2022)

Mahlzeit,
Würde sich eine SL XA25 1 zu 1 gegen eine SL A30 tauschen lassen, oder wird eine andere Speichenlänge benötigt?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. März 2022)

https://www.newmen-components.de/cms_client/cms_file.aspx?FileId=6dc3953e-2c10-429f-9b85-05dab59b3663
		


je 5mm Unterschied bei den ERDs










ma1208 schrieb:


> Die Alu Legierung der SL ist besser. Ich denke das die günstigere aber ähnlich stabil ist, das wird durch das Mehr an Material erreicht. Also ja, ich denke das Gewicht ist der wesentliche Unterschied, neben dem Preis.



Die ohne SL hat die dellenanfälligere Legierung


----------



## Plumpssack (29. März 2022)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> Würde sich eine SL XA25 1 zu 1 gegen eine SL A30 tauschen lassen, oder wird eine andere Speichenlänge benötigt?


Wir bauen Evolution SL XA25 mit D-Light 306mm und Sapim Polyax Double Square auf. Das geht sich auch mit einer A.30 Felge aus. Bei geschlitzten Nippeln würden die Speichen allerdings etwas aus dem Nippel herausstehen also am besten wieder Double Square verwenden.


----------



## hardtails (1. April 2022)

stimmt das das es die SL A.35 mit 32 Löchern nichtmehr gibt?


----------



## georgauf (8. Juni 2022)

Kann mir jemand bzgl. Speichenlänge helfen?

DT 350 straightpull 28Loch 12x*142*
Newmen SL A.30
29 Zoll
3fach gekreuzt
Sapim Race mit Polyax Nippeln

Hatte schon mit 304mm aufgebaut, waren aber zu lang um die richtige Spannung zu erzielen.
Jetzt ist die Frage, 300 oder 302mm? Laut dt Rechner wären 300mm richtig, aber da sind ja die Newmen Washer nicht miteinbezogen.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## ekm (8. Juni 2022)

georgauf schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bzgl. Speichenlänge helfen?
> 
> DT 350 straightpull 28Loch 12x*142*
> Newmen SL A.30
> ...


Wenn Du bei den Sapim Nippeln schon an der Grenze warst, müssen sie also mindestens 1mm über den Nippelrand drüber geschaut haben und wenn dann kaum Spannung drauf war, kann es mit weniger 2mm eng werden. Also je nachdem wie weit die Speichen drüber geschaut haben und wie groß die Speichenspannung schon war, würde ich entscheiden ob 2mm zu wenig oder 4mm zu viel wären. 
Wenn nur noch ein "Quändchen" Spannung gefehlt hat, sollten die 302 mm passen, da die Race sich nicht mehr so längt wie z.B. eine Laser.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (14. September 2022)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> So ein großer Unterschied ist es auch wieder nicht. Vorne hält die A.30 eigentlich bei jedem und wenn sie dir hinten doch mal flöten geht kannst du von uns zum CR Preis (halber uvp) eine EG30 bekommen.


Hi, wie greife ich auf das Angebot zurück? Ein Felgenring ist in Bezug auf einen Seitenschlag plastisch verformt. Bekomme es nicht mehr heraus zentriert. 
Greift hier ein CR oder muss man dafür eher den "Kerr" machen?   Danke.


----------

